# 2019 Haying & Farming Pictures



## IH 1586

Starting off the 2019 picture series. Taking advantage of frozen ground doing some pasture cleaning removing thorn trees. Grapple is not just for round bales.


----------



## Aaroncboo

Lot of trees... just be careful how you grab them. I have made holes in two radiators doing that over the years. It's always interesting to see before and after pictures of stuff like that


----------



## BWfarms

I was expecting to see a bucket with large grapple not a bale grabber lol. I do understand using what you have available.

I have a large root grapple, best hired help I've ever paid.


----------



## clowers

Glad you started the 2019 thread IH.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Unlike you blokes I'm still making mine. Did 4th cut of lucerne mid January and about to do 2nd baling on new stand of lucerne tonight.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

All raked up and ready to go tonight.


----------



## IH 1586

BWfarms said:


> I was expecting to see a bucket with large grapple not a bale grabber lol. I do understand using what you have available.
> 
> I have a large root grapple, best hired help I've ever paid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_9571.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8948.JPG


The grapple leaves a lot to be desired, but it's better than the alternative. Most are not nice trees like the 1st picture, they are scrubby twigs growing in clumps of a tangled mess. Most of the time I'm driving backward so I'm not driving over the branches. Been at it 2 years and there is probably 3 years minimum before I'm done. It is so thick I don't want to remove them all at once as there is nothing but bare ground on the hill side. Just remove enough every year to get the sun in there and the grass growing.

This is how it is supposed to look in the pasture. I welcome the trees that are growing now but the thorn trees have to go.


----------



## Vol

IH 1586 said:


> This is how it is supposed to look in the pasture. I welcome the trees that are growing now but the thorn trees have to go.


Know what you mean Chris about the thorn trees......just good for flats. It doesn't take very many years of neglect before ground can be overgrown. Very satisfying to get land cleaned up and leave some trees for shade and erosion.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Eastfreo

Been a while since I last logged in. Technically this is a 2018 photo but as it from November and Australia I reckon it almost qualifies for your 2019 season!

Anyway I took this in the iPhone after I got out to pick up some rocks that seemed to magically appear after years of picking them up! It made me pause to realise what a magical sunset we were having so I took the photo.


----------



## IH 1586

Eastfreo said:


> Been a while since I last logged in. Technically this is a 2018 photo but as it from November and Australia I reckon it almost qualifies for your 2019 season!
> 
> Anyway I took this in the iPhone after I got out to pick up some rocks that seemed to magically appear after years of picking them up! It made me pause to realise what a magical sunset we were having so I took the photo.


That's a nice picture, looks like a promotional picture.


----------



## Aaroncboo

It must be a fake... Lol too beautiful to be real.... Very nice.


----------



## clowers

Eastfreo said:


> Been a while since I last logged in. Technically this is a 2018 photo but as it from November and Australia I reckon it almost qualifies for your 2019 season!
> 
> Anyway I took this in the iPhone after I got out to pick up some rocks that seemed to magically appear after years of picking them up! It made me pause to realise what a magical sunset we were having so I took the photo.


----------



## clowers

That is beautiful. Like to come down under one day to your neck of the woods.


----------



## Eastfreo

clowers said:


> That is beautiful. Like to come down under one day to your neck of the woods.


Be nice to host you! We are located near a place called Bridgetown. Would be my turn to reciprocate some Texan hospitality I received 20 odd years ago. My name is James Bowie and I was in Texas when I was 21 - almost every time my ID was checked I ended up with a hearty welcome and often a free beer!


----------



## clowers

James Bowie in Texas. Bet you did get a few cans of suds. Bowie county Texas is just north of me. Australia is on my bucket list.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

This is the only forum I know of where the rotation of your phone dictates the way the photos appear...Anyway most of them are wrong so start turning your heads boys.....new stand , second cut. 1.2 tonnes/ acre. First cut was .86 tonnes/ acre.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Flood irrigating lucerne.


----------



## Josh in WNY

I was passing my local CaseIH/NH dealer the other day and noticed this...



























Either someone is getting a nice present for this upcoming hay season (no, it's not me) or my dealer is expanding their product line.


----------



## r82230

Josh in WNY said:


> (no, it's not me)


But I bet if you ask, they can get one with YOUR name on the invoice.  Of course it comes in any color you desire, as long as you desire red (similar to the Ford Model T it to came in any color you desired).  Better hurry up and order, hay season is fast approaching, that white stuff appears to be melting away in your area.

Larry


----------



## Josh in WNY

r82230 said:


> But I bet if you ask, they can get one with YOUR name on the invoice.  Of course it comes in any color you desire, as long as you desire red (similar to the Ford Model T it to came in any color you desired).  Better hurry up and order, hay season is fast approaching, that white stuff appears to be melting away in your area.
> 
> Larry


Nah, I'll stick with the stacker wagon... it's already paid for!  it is a nice setup though, the 18 bale model with the twine tie around the layer when you pick it up with the grab.


----------



## Orchard6

I've been working in the shop, rebuilding 25 year old rotted out sprayers so far this year.













I've also been running the wet end of our grader when it gets too cold to play outside. This is the first step to our apple grader where we float the apples out of the bins to put them on conveyors to be sorted by size and color.


----------



## Vol

Beautiful apples.

Regards, Mike


----------



## r82230

Orchard6 said:


> I've also been running the wet end of our grader when it gets too cold to play outside. This is the first step to our apple grader where we float the apples out of the bins to put them on conveyors to be sorted by size and color.


Second best smell to me, inside an apple storage area (curing alfalfa is MY number 1).

What type apples are we looking at? I'd be guessing Paula Red or perhaps Red Delicious.

Larry


----------



## Orchard6

r82230 said:


> Second best smell to me, inside an apple storage area (curing alfalfa is MY number 1).
> 
> What type apples are we looking at? I'd be guessing Paula Red or perhaps Red Delicious.
> 
> Larry


Red Delicious! Last year wasn't the best year for color on reds, it was too hot and it sapped the color out of them. We like cool sunny days in September to get the best color.


----------



## endrow

A week ago I thought spring was here. Tonight after the milking the snow was coming down pretty good the grandkids could build snowmen


----------



## endrow

Oops here's the snowy picture


----------



## endrow

Come on I can usually do this I don't know what's going on tonight


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Worked that time endrow. I see you several little blessings running around there ;-). I'm up to about 4" down here right now.


----------



## JD3430

Ice chips and snow in SEPA till 3am


----------



## northern Ohio baler

Two brand new balers


----------



## r82230

northern Ohio baler said:


> Two brand new balers


Could pass for a Christmas photo in some places with that fine looking green machine in the background. Can you imagine the attorney's and OSHA slobbering if they built them tricycles today. 

Larry


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

So, I'm guessing that the 3rd one is one you've had for a bit? :huh:


----------



## northern Ohio baler

That one's getting traded in.


----------



## r82230

Hay season is getting closer. 

Seems the Daffodil's might be getting a little cold shoulder this morning at 6 degrees above zero, outside my office. I look for them every year, knowing when I see them that old man winter is loosing his grip and hay season around the corner.





  








Cold Dafs




__
r82230


__
Mar 5, 2019








It's getting time to start the pre-season maintenance. Maple syrup could be starting next week with forecast of daytime highs around 40 degrees and nights below freezing. The kind of temps the sap folks like (I just like the finished product). 

Larry


----------



## SVFHAY

northern Ohio baler said:


> Two brand new balers


 seems like the cat likes the old one. We have a couple of free range chickens and when I pull the baler out in the summer there's always one checking out the plunger.


----------



## Idaho Hay

SVFHAY said:


> seems like the cat likes the old one. We have a couple of free range chickens and when I pull the baler out in the summer there's always one checking out the plunger.


That could make a really nice nesting box...until it didn't


----------



## MrLuggs

A new addition to the operation! Saying goodbye to the mostly useless inline wheel rake and hello to a GA3200 GT. Needs a good powerwash and some general cleanup, but will do the job well (for now! Still dreaming of a double rotary). Got it from a local old timer who is getting out of the business, and got it for a pretty good price.


----------



## Vol

SVFHAY said:


> seems like the cat likes the old one.


I hear that they make very good lubricant for the plunger rails. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Josh in WNY

MrLuggs said:


> A new addition to the operation! Saying goodbye to the mostly useless inline wheel rake and hello to a GA3200 GT. Needs a good powerwash and some general cleanup, but will do the job well (for now! Still dreaming of a double rotary). Got it from a local old timer who is getting out of the business, and got it for a pretty good price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20190307_141849.jpg


Looking forward to hear how it works out for you. I'd love to go to a rotary rake, but can't really justify letting go of the tandem NH rake setup to go back to a single-wide rotary and the twin rotary rakes are still to expensive in my area (at least for the ones that are worth buying).


----------



## hillside hay

Getting to be more mergers than takes in the southertier.


----------



## endrow

Starting the process of top dressing cereal grains


----------



## Orchard6

Broke out the heavy equipment and tried a little frost seeding the other day. I had some spots in my orchard grass that were pretty stressed from dry summers and cold winters and were pretty much dead by last fall, hopefully a little Birdsfoot Trefoil will spruce things up.


----------



## VA Haymaker

Hat found its way into the fertilizer sprayer...


----------



## Ray 54

Seem there is no winning the farming game. We have had drought since 2011 by the official counters of such, this season I am at 150% of normal (20 inches normal and at 32 for this season) and drought is over. How or who says it is or is is not I don't know but the weather guesser loves putting it out there. But my mixed grain forage is very yellow and sickly from to much rain and no sun. But it has 3 months to grow yet. I guess if everything was good from weather to markets one should get out. :lol:


----------



## CowboyRam

https://www.agweb.com/article/whats-your-weather-forecast-for-planting-season/


----------



## r82230

I woke up last week and seen this on the TV and thought I better get the rear-end in gear, start cutting some hay.





  








Weather2019 03




__
r82230


__
Mar 19, 2019








Then I finished waking up, realizing I wasn't dreaming but was about 1200 miles south of my hay fields, where there ISN'T any alfalfa fields that I have ever found anyhow. 

Being I was in the Fort Myers area of Florida, I did do some back country cruising, looking for farming operations. I don't think I ever seen a Bermuda or Tiff 44 hay field (but then again maybe I didn't know what they would look like at this time of year ).

While taking in some scenery, I drove by this feed store (near Alva, Fl.) a couple of times on different days. There was 8-10 round bales outside the first day and only 1 by Saturday (the day I was flying home). So I stop just to check out some pricing (I didn't have a large alfalfa bale in my procession, if I had I pretty sure where it would have been left).





  








Weather2019 031




__
r82230


__
Mar 19, 2019








The RB that was left was a Tiff 44, the guy told me and they were selling for $70 (4x5 I believe).

The little that I know about Bermuda and Tiff 44 has all came from the great folks here on HT, so here is my question: is all Bermuda / Tiff put up brown (dis-colored, liked rained on alfalfa / grass hay) or is there green stuff baled?

BTW, seems we don't have the monopoly on bad weather forecasters. That Wednesday morning forecast had no rain until the following week (late Mon/Tue), but it rained some on Friday (spotty quick showers). And rained off / on all Saturday morning hence I didn't look close at RB to get a better size, I thought I might melt. After all I'm more of a snow bird at this time of year. 

Back to your regular scheduled programing.

Larry


----------



## Aaroncboo

Looks like they're selling chicks in the background


----------



## Josh in WNY

I don't care what the calendar or thermometer says... it's spring! I know that because I had my first taste of this years maple syrup last night. Hot out of the evaporator pans and super sweet. This is at one of my friends sugar houses. So far, they've gotten at least 3 days of boiling in with at least two more days in the next week looking like they'll be good. A big improvement over last year when they could have done it all in one day (weather warmed up quick and never got cold again).


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Baled the 3rd cut off of a new stand of lucerne last night. Yielded alright (about same as 1st cut) and the colour was still ok after a few little showers last weekend. Was very surprised to be baling at midnight this late into March (autumn). Just shows how dry our conditions are with this current drought showing no signs of letting up. Bales averaged 617 kgs




















Edit: I really wish the site owners could do something about auto rotating pictures. This is the only site I know of where phone rotation affects the way pictures are posted.


----------



## Vol

Hay diddle diddle said:


> Edit: I really wish the site owners could do something about auto rotating pictures. This is the only site I know of where phone rotation affects the way pictures are posted.


https://www.verticalscope.com/contact/


----------



## dvcochran

Eastfreo said:


> Been a while since I last logged in. Technically this is a 2018 photo but as it from November and Australia I reckon it almost qualifies for your 2019 season!
> 
> Anyway I took this in the iPhone after I got out to pick up some rocks that seemed to magically appear after years of picking them up! It made me pause to realise what a magical sunset we were having so I took the photo.


That is a beautiful shot. I almost looks like a painting. Lely needs to see it.


----------



## MrLuggs

This big bastard frost heaved over the past two years and ripped up the skid plates on my discbine last year, so decided to pull it out. Thing was an iceberg, ended up making a big mess of my field, but at least it won't break any more equipment.


----------



## Farmerbrown2

You need to put that out by the road with a forsale sign on it .


----------



## IH 1586

MrLuggs said:


> This big bastard frost heaved over the past two years and ripped up the skid plates on my discbine last year, so decided to pull it out. Thing was an iceberg, ended up making a big mess of my field, but at least it won't break any more equipment.


Wife would like that rock. You offering free shipping?


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

IH, seems your wife has a mind like my wife!   :lol: She's got a pile in the back yard, waiting on becoming a retaining wall, as we speak!  
A picture of the start of Sweetie's rock collection!


----------



## cjsr8595

MrLuggs said:


> This big bastard frost heaved over the past two years and ripped up the skid plates on my discbine last year, so decided to pull it out. Thing was an iceberg, ended up making a big mess of my field, but at least it won't break any more equipment.


damn that is some black dirt!


----------



## woodland

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> IH, seems your wife has a mind like my wife!   :lol: She's got a pile in the back yard, waiting on becoming a retaining wall, as we speak!
> A picture of the start of Sweetie's rock collection!


That pile looks like the start of a lot of work ????

I've got a grain bin tore apart in the garden that's supposed to be raised garden beds and a gazebo............. the things we do for the loves of our lives????


----------



## r82230

2019 crop getting it's first trim job, they are like varmints to me. :angry: Only 24 in this herd!!!





  








Varmints 2019 04 09




__
r82230


__
Apr 11, 2019








That part of field always yields less for some odd reason, perhaps the fertilization is getting dropped other places. -_-

Larry


----------



## VA Haymaker

Walking my fields tonight...


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

looking good Bill!


----------



## Hayman1

Bill, looks nice. You are about a week ahead of me on growth. New seedlings are popping up everywhere. Plenty of henbit but little mustard this spring


----------



## TJ Hendren

This is the earliest I've ever had crabgrass germinate. We went from the 30's to 4 straight days of 80 plus.


----------



## SVFHAY

This one is abnormal for me but I have first haymaking of '19 in the book. April 4 & 10th I baled 2018 2nd cutting that stood over winter, maybe 1100 small bales. Then on the 11th baled another 800 2018 first cutting for a friend that he never got around to.

All of it was powder dry and put into bundles, mine is already sitting in trailers on job site or blown on work site.

If you are in the east and have old small squares of dubious quality this is the time to move them as nearly every landscape/reclamation job is trying to make up for inability to finish last seasons work due to rainfall. Straw is gold right now also.


----------



## endrow

We were for fortunate enough to get all the cereal grains fertilized and the herbicide sprayed on them and the first round of fungicides prior to the Rain. We were also fortunate enough to get the oats planted, a mix of alfalfa oats and Orchard Grass. I am sure not bragging because at this point we are a bit on behind with a spring work


----------



## Troy Farmer

No pictures, but I put the first cut of 2019 on the ground today. Ryegrass.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Green-up just getting underway here in srn NH.


----------



## Vol

Spring was running about two weeks late until about 10 days ago......then things exploded. I have Orchard grass above my knees, all the trees are leafed out and I have mowed the lawn 6-7 times since February. Very puzzling spring....I am sure Al Gore has something to do with it. And my bee's have yet to produce a single swarm...which is a good thing. I will plant my garden very soon. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## broadriverhay

Looks like I might have won the Italian Ryegrass battle this year.


----------



## haybaler101

Delivered inoculant and silage bags to the southwest corner of Indiana today. Two dairies had cereal rye on the ground ready to chop. Also, saw several fields of corn planted and EMERGED! I am 70 miles north of there and have sprayed one day of burn down. A few neighbors have ran a little gopher gas on lighter dirt but mostly too wet for anything.


----------



## IH 1586

Purchased a set of Brillion Deep Tillage. BTS-3. Was pleasantly surprised the 4040 could pull them as easily as it did especially in the waste land where we tried them out. Pulled up lots of brush roots.

This unit had optional parts that could be put on to convert to chiseling when I inadvertently discovered that these units no longer have parts support. Teeth will be the easiest to buy aftermarket but if anybody knows of possible NOS laying around and/or a good tillage salvage yard.


----------



## Troy Farmer

Mowed 18 acres of ryegrass today. Decent stand and NO this is not anywhere near my Bermuda fields.


----------



## woodland

Been getting ready for calving and hit the 20% done mark today which is really good considering yesterday was supposed to be the "calendar " start day. The neighbors are all having a lot more earlier than normal which is great considering today we hit 70*f for the first time since mid October. Even found a "spare" calf out in the field today (probably a twin) and don't currently have an empty momma to put him on which is a good problem to have. 







One of the latest arrivals today.

Dad and his cousin replaced some fence on the home quarter to page wire as the calves keep climbing through the hot high tensile and occasionally become a coyote midnight lunch as well as just causing confusion for everyone. They used the new toys (stretch n go wire unroller and gas powered staple gun) and actually enjoyed building it. That's great since there's a lot of miles to rebuild the next few years.








Finished product.

When I go out to feed the yearlings a couple miles west of home I get to see either a herd of 20 whitetail deer or 15 elk also eating out of the silage pit. If anyone wants to bag one in November let me know and I would gladly accommodate you. They are so destructive and nothing but a giant pest in my eyes. 







Doing the 4' high jump on the run.

This is a view of 480 acres that we farmed until last year and now it's producing coal. The dragline is one of the biggest in the world. It has a 110 cubic yard bucket and can go to 250 feet deep. Lots of people marvel at it but I consider it a community killer as there's only two neighbours east of us for ten miles whereas there was 25+ families only 15 years ago due to the mine creeping it's way towards my doorstep. 







I guess it's called progress but not by me.

Time to go do the midnight check and take a bottle to the spare. Hope everyone has a good growing season without too many challenges ????


----------



## Vol

Beautiful country and great pics Adrian!

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow

endrow said:


> We were for fortunate enough to get all the cereal grains fertilized and the herbicide sprayed on them and the first round of fungicides prior to the Rain. We were also fortunate enough to get the oats planted, a mix of alfalfa oats and Orchard Grass. I am sure not bragging because at this point we are a bit on behind with a spring work


 just a follow-up came up with a good stand-in some really tough conditions


----------



## endrow

My neighbor retired from dairy farming 25 years ago. He hauls to Lancaster County auctions 5 days a week. Talk about Keep On Keepin On he can stack a 225 bale load at 84 years old


----------



## endrow

At the weaverland hay and produce auction some of the young Mennonites still haul their produce in there with horse and wagon but some don't


----------



## haybaler101

Just a snapshot of our year so far.


----------



## broadriverhay

@ Troyfarmer, what do you do with the ryegrass ? Does it have much food value? Just wondering.


----------



## JD3430

All creatures great & small, right?! Damn near stepped on the little feller


----------



## BWfarms

Ready to start driving in circles again.


----------



## Troy Farmer

broadriverhay said:


> @ Troyfarmer, what do you do with the ryegrass ? Does it have much food value? Just wondering.


With proper fertilization and cut at the right stage it can have a good RFV. A lot of folks around here are making baleage with it.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Plenty of different ryegrasses depending on what you need. An annual tetraploid will provide a bulk of feed that makes good quality hay in a mix with a bit of clover. Excellent grass to graze with dairy cattle as well. Having made rye grass hay for 39 years, I would caution anyone unfamiliar with it to check the nodes, not just rustling leaves for dryness.....there is a regular stream of hay sheds that burn down here every year due to spontaneous combustion as ryegrass has a very high sugar content.


----------



## Gearclash

Baled some corn stalks yesterday. First time in my life I’ve baled them in the spring.


----------



## endrow

Guys would kill for those in here if they baled up nice and dry


----------



## Vol

Gearclash said:


> Baled some corn stalks yesterday. First time in my life I've baled them in the spring.


Those look very nice and tight Neil.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol

Couldn't help myself with Bluebird skies.....so I laid some early boot Orchard grass / Alfalfa on the ground this afternoon.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1

Wish I had the weather, sure have some premolar hay ready to be made but for us it is still early


----------



## endrow

Vol said:


> Couldn't help myself with Bluebird skies.....so I laid some early boot Orchard grass / Alfalfa on the ground this afternoon.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Nice looking crop and nice flat fields


----------



## Gearclash

endrow said:


> Guys would kill for those in here if they baled up nice and dry


They are pretty dry. Quality isn't what it would be had they been baled in the fall. A lot of deterioration over winter and also more dirt stuck to everything. We are kind of short of stalk bales around here. I'm hoping to make around a thousand bales this spring. We will see.



Vol said:


> Those look very nice and tight Neil.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Thanks Mike! New Holland balers for ya.


----------



## haybaler101

Gearclash said:


> They are pretty dry. Quality isn't what it would be had they been baled in the fall. A lot of deterioration over winter and also more dirt stuck to everything. We are kind of short of stalk bales around here. I'm hoping to make around a thousand bales this spring. We will see.
> 
> Thanks Mike! New Holland balers for ya.


You wouldn't have to drive far here to make stalk bales, stalks are all floated into piles in every low spot and ditch. Nothing but smoke every time it dries out.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

endrow said:


> Nice looking crop and nice flat fields!


Flat......this is flat.....1: 1000 fall. And I have plenty at 1: 2500 fall














Sowing winter oats into last seasons lucerne stand that I didnt have enough water to irrigate due to the worst drought here sine the late 1890's


----------



## endrow

Gearclash said:


> Thanks Mike! New Holland balers for ya.


Good baler and a Good operator go a long way.


----------



## endrow

Delivering a load in the morning. It was bailed last October and hauled home from the field and stacked the driveway for a day, and then restacked in the shed before it ever saw rain, and gotten out and reloaded. That will need to get unloaded and restocked in the owners Barn. This is why I always do a couple extra turns of net wrap for the stuff I want to sell


----------



## endrow

endrow said:


> Delivering a load in the morning. It was bailed last October and hauled home from the field and stacked the driveway for a day, and then restacked in the shed before it ever saw rain, and gotten out and reloaded. That will need to get unloaded and restocked in the owners Barn. This is why I always do a couple extra turns of net wrap for the stuff I want to sell


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

4x5s? 24' trailer? 800 lbs each?
Not being critical, just curious!
Dave


----------



## endrow

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> 4x5s? 24' trailer? 800 lbs each?Not being critical, just curious!Dave


 Yes and Yes and 700# each


----------



## hillside hay

I believe I may be the first person to make hay in NY in April. Not really hay per say. Thatch from the fields too wet to anything with last year. It wasn't good for it I tell ya. Upside is mowers rakes balers handled the high moisture junk really well. I had to laugh when people were jamming on their brakes wondering what that knucklehead was doing out there


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Spraying grass hay this spring.










Might have been pushing it a little, but started to chisel plow some ground last night. Had a short shower and caught a beautiful rainbow.


----------



## BWfarms

I woke up to 87% humidity this morning and thought crap! Sun finally came out and wind kicked in after a gloomy start to the day. When I started baling the humidity was 34%, the lowest it has been all week.

Got a lot of work to do and my poor tractor needs a bath, can't even hardly tell what color it is.


----------



## woodland

Another 2 unwanted inches overnight. I guess I should be happy as an hour west of me they got 10". It's starting to look like a delayed spring even though two weeks ago it was looking ahead of schedule. Probably another week before seeding can get rolling here. Two months till hay gets cut since it's hardly green here. Calving is going good at least especially considering the crummy weather. Hit 360 calves or 60% and still not through the first cycle yet.








If there's a contest for a dirty tractor award I'm a strong contender ????. The kids tell me I should wash it but that's useless till feeding and mud season is over with here.

Awaiting sunshine and warmth ????


----------



## endrow

Last fall due to the crazy rain we got all our planting done late and we gave priority the wheat and barley and got pretty good stands of that. The cereal Rye was only sowed in the beginning of December so it was late and the yield wasn't quite up to normal, now we're battling the weather with it again we had to cut it all Saturday because it was ready to go into head and we went to harvest it for the dairy herd


----------



## woodland

endrow said:


> Last fall due to the crazy rain we got all our planting done late and we gave priority the wheat and barley and got pretty good stands of that. The cereal Rye was only sowed in the beginning of December so it was late and the yield wasn't quite up to normal, now we're battling the weather with it again we had to cut it all Saturday because it was ready to go into head and we went to harvest it for the dairy herd


Looks great. Going to make some nice cow chow outta that????


----------



## VA Haymaker

A spot on our farm, Crown Hill...


----------



## Hayman1

leeave96 said:


> A spot on our farm, Crown Hill...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EABE80DE-0929-45C9-BAD5-714622E9EFD5.jpeg


looking good Bill


----------



## Idaho Hay

Finished up with fertilizing on Saturday. Things are sure green up quick.









It's amazing how shinny new paint is after washing off all the fertilizer dust. I couldn't be more satisfied with the new Kubota. Very user friendly.

Also thought I'd share this video I took of my EZ guide 250 and EZ steer. It's amazing how uniform you can spread and spray with a GPS.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Look Ma! No hands!


----------



## northern Ohio baler

Getting ready


----------



## Idaho Hay

YIKES!!!!!! That's a lot of balers for one farmer!  :blink: :wacko: Well...better you than me


----------



## VA Haymaker

New hay barn going up. Drive thru - tall enough for our kicker wagons to pull into for unloading or parked and unload later. Will hold 8 total - 16ft foot kicker wagons, via 4 wagons side to side down the middle. Hoping to get hay off the field ASAP via the kicker wagons, parking in the barn and unloading later, in the dry - while the thunderstorms that were chasing us pours outside.

This barn is the first new ag structure to be built on our farm in over 100 years. The last barn was built by my Great Grand Father; I feel like I'm in good company...


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

leeave96 said:


> New hay barn going up. Drive thru - tall enough for our kicker wagons to pull into for unloading or parked and unload later. Will hold 8 total - 16ft foot kicker wagons, via 4 wagons side to side down the middle. Hoping to get hay off the field ASAP via the kicker wagons, parking in the barn and unloading later, in the dry - while the thunderstorms that were chasing us pours outside.
> 
> This barn is the first new ag structure to be built on our farm in over 100 years. The last barn was built by my Great Grand Father; I feel like I'm in good company...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1426.JPG


Good stuff!

I think I am averaging 1 new shed (or extention) at least every 2 years for last 20 years


----------



## Hayman1

leeave96 said:


> New hay barn going up. Drive thru - tall enough for our kicker wagons to pull into for unloading or parked and unload later. Will hold 8 total - 16ft foot kicker wagons, via 4 wagons side to side down the middle. Hoping to get hay off the field ASAP via the kicker wagons, parking in the barn and unloading later, in the dry - while the thunderstorms that were chasing us pours outside.
> 
> This barn is the first new ag structure to be built on our farm in over 100 years. The last barn was built by my Great Grand Father; I feel like I'm in good company...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1426.JPG





leeave96 said:


> New hay barn going up. Drive thru - tall enough for our kicker wagons to pull into for unloading or parked and unload later. Will hold 8 total - 16ft foot kicker wagons, via 4 wagons side to side down the middle. Hoping to get hay off the field ASAP via the kicker wagons, parking in the barn and unloading later, in the dry - while the thunderstorms that were chasing us pours outside.
> 
> This barn is the first new ag structure to be built on our farm in over 100 years. The last barn was built by my Great Grand Father; I feel like I'm in good company...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1426.JPG


Looks nice Bill, only two problems, you will wonder what took you so long to start and wish you had made it two to 4 feet wider on each side (it really doesn't matter how wide it is, you will just want wider). That was my experience with mine. My shop (one of the first two buildings in 2001 was a 10' clear height. we picked up bales then. 3 of 5 of my kicker wagons won't go through-bummer. One thing on the roof, don't use that moisture barrier-foam stuff in sheets. does not last. better to use chip board. All of my condensation blocker is compromised at 15 years. A little expensive to consider taking the roof off to add a wood condensation barrier now.


----------



## VA Haymaker

Hayman1 said:


> Looks nice Bill, only two problems, you will wonder what took you so long to start and wish you had made it two to 4 feet wider on each side (it really doesn't matter how wide it is, you will just want wider). That was my experience with mine. My shop (one of the first two buildings in 2001 was a 10' clear height. we picked up bales then. 3 of 5 of my kicker wagons won't go through-bummer. One thing on the roof, don't use that moisture barrier-foam stuff in sheets. does not last. better to use chip board. All of my condensation blocker is compromised at 15 years. A little expensive to consider taking the roof off to add a wood condensation barrier now.


Thanks - I wanted it wider than it is, but that's a long story...

The roof is going to be metal on 5/8 - 5 ply plywood.


----------



## Josh in WNY

leeave96 said:


> Thanks - I wanted it wider than it is, but that's a long story...
> 
> The roof is going to be metal on 5/8 - 5 ply plywood.


The other option if you don't want to lay plywood down would be double-bubble insulation. That's what I used on the addition I put on years ago to prevent sweating. It's worked good, but we put the metal directly on the rafters without a layer of plywood. Of coarse, as with a lot of things with haying, local conditions may change how well one thing works over another.

Best of luck with the construction and enjoy the sound of the rain while you unload your hay in a nice dry barn!


----------



## Hayman1

leeave96 said:


> Thanks - I wanted it wider than it is, but that's a long story...
> 
> The roof is going to be metal on 5/8 - 5 ply plywood.


I hear you on that one. You will love being able to rush wagons in the barn just before a storm. Also, unloading at 6 am is much cooler and easier than at 6 pm on a hot day!


----------



## Hayman1

Josh in WNY said:


> The other option if you don't want to lay plywood down would be double-bubble insulation. That's what I used on the addition I put on years ago to prevent sweating. It's worked good, but we put the metal directly on the rafters without a layer of plywood. Of coarse, as with a lot of things with haying, local conditions may change how well one thing works over another.
> 
> That's what I used. just fell apart like CVCC plumbing fixtures on RVs. most of it has dropped to the ground and made it to the landfill by now.


----------



## Josh in WNY

Hayman1 said:


> That's what I used. just fell apart like CVCC plumbing fixtures on RVs. most of it has dropped to the ground and made it to the landfill by now.


How long before it started to deteriorate, mines been in for a few years now with no problems yet... fingers crossed.


----------



## r82230

What are your flooring plans?

Are your doors going to be 16' x 16'?

Larry


----------



## VA Haymaker

r82230 said:


> What are your flooring plans?
> 
> Are your doors going to be 16' x 16'?
> 
> Larry


Doors are going to be 16ft x whatever the overall wall height winds-up being, but 16 or something close.

There are doors on each end and a 16ft door midway down one wall on the back side. We will have a man door somewhere...


----------



## Hayman1

Josh in WNY said:


> How long before it started to deteriorate, mines been in for a few years now with no problems yet... fingers crossed.


10 years or so it was fine. Even recommended it to several folks. Guessing it started to fall apart at 14 years


----------



## Hayman1

r82230 said:


> What are your flooring plans?
> 
> Are your doors going to be 16' x 16'?
> 
> Larry


why 16 height Larry? I thought stacker wagons needed 14. Kickers are fine with 12


----------



## VA Haymaker

Hayman1 said:


> why 16 height Larry? I thought stacker wagons needed 14. Kickers are fine with 12


On our barn, I wanted to be close to 16ft in height. I'd like for a tractor trailer to either back-in or pull through for a load of hay.

Bill


----------



## Josh in WNY

Hayman1 said:


> 10 years or so it was fine. Even recommended it to several folks. Guessing it started to fall apart at 14 years


Thanks for the info. I'll keep my eye on it for now. We've been storing mostly rounds in there since we built it. Equipment gets parked as the rounds are moved out. Tried using the stacker wagon in there last summer, but I've got some more work to do on the floor before we try that again.


----------



## r82230

Hayman1 said:


> why 16 height Larry? I thought stacker wagons needed 14. Kickers are fine with 12


Back when I used kickers, someone would stack to high and push them into a shed with 14' eves, (leaving only about 13' 4" below header) bales could get either squished or knock off by same idiot who overloaded the kicker decks. 

This 14' shed seemed plenty high enough, when my Dad had it built, 50 years ago. Then again, the Farmall H was our 'BIG' tractor. Heck, it could pull two 14" bottom plows all day, barely breaking a sweat even. The last plow I pulled was a 5 bottom (16"), with an Oliver 1850 and equipment has grown a lot more since then it seems.

When is the last time you heard someone say "I built too big of a &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. shed, garage or barn?" 

Larry


----------



## Hayman1

r82230 said:


> Back when I used kickers, someone would stack to high and push them into a shed with 14' eves, (leaving only about 13' 4" below header) bales could get either squished or knock off by same idiot who overloaded the kicker decks.
> 
> This 14' shed seemed plenty high enough, when my Dad had it built, 50 years ago. Then again, the Farmall H was our 'BIG' tractor. Heck, it could pull two 14" bottom plows all day, barely breaking a sweat even. The last plow I pulled was a 5 bottom (16"), with an Oliver 1850 and equipment has grown a lot more since then it seems.
> 
> When is the last time you heard someone say "I built too big of a &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. shed, garage or barn?"
> 
> Larry


You'll get no argument from me on "no such thing as too big a barn or shed. But I was curious. My kicker racks are routinely backed into mine with out incident on the height but I have 14' clear height so the header in front is 14 feet above ground and the trusses sit on top of that. Now I would like my walls moved out 12' or so


----------



## CowboyRam

I am not real happy with my agronomist; as it turns out they mixed in my seed with the fertilizer. I did not want to want to use a broadcast spreader to put down my seed. I had planned on drilling it in, but that is not going to happen now. I have also noticed that that the carts I have used from them come out about 15% short; ended up having to go back and getting a little more seed and fertilizer. I sure hope I get a good catch on the alfalfa.


----------



## slvr98svt

Made a 7 hour rip to Vermont yesterday to pickup a lightly used 710/26T to hopefully speed up part of the process one this rain stops!


----------



## woodland

slvr98svt said:


> Made a 7 hour rip to Vermont yesterday to pickup a lightly used 710/26T to hopefully speed up part of the process one this rain stops!


Looks nice ????


----------



## BWfarms

While waiting on the hay to dry I rebuilt a catch pen. No more creaking and bowing when the cows are in there.


----------



## IH 1586

4430 ready for its first job IF its dry enough. When I bought it guy said 3pt did not work properly, up or down. 2 minor adjustments and it works almost perfect. Check it for leaks and she will be ready for the season.


----------



## Vol

BWfarms said:


> While waiting on the hay to dry I rebuilt a catch pen. No more creaking and bowing when the cows are in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1779.JPG


Probably about September it will be ready for a good brushing with burned motor oil. That will set it off with the dark color that preserves the wood very well. The best thing is the sun protection it gives the wood. The pen looks good BW.

Regards, Mike


----------



## VA Haymaker

Making progress...


----------



## BWfarms

Rolled 4 bales to the acre. Beautiful weather for baling, low 90s and 34% humidity.


----------



## Tx Jim

BWfarms

I'm not attempting to start an argument but those windrows look to small to make 4 bale to the acre hay where I bale. What type crop are you baling? Have you ever weighed any of your bales? If so what did they weigh?

Thanks,Jim


----------



## BWfarms

What can I say... 'everything's bigger in texas'.

My rake did not lift for much fluff, rather flat. Where the tractor is, that particular spot is thinner but if you look ahead the windrow is much larger.

I do not know the exact weights of the bales.


----------



## r82230

IH 1586 said:


> 4430 ready for its first job IF its dry enough. When I bought it guy said 3pt did not work properly, up or down. 2 minor adjustments and it works almost perfect. Check it for leaks and she will be ready for the season.


What's that yellowish light in the distance sky? 

Larry


----------



## Hayman1

Finally got some hay down this evening. Driest things have been for over a year. Some nice days coming. Running too hard for pics tonight. Maybe after tedding tomorrow


----------



## Hayman1

Well it blew all night with low humidity. around 10 mph now with probably 35-40% humidity and bright sun. What a change.


----------



## VA Haymaker

Hayman1 said:


> DSC_9854.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_9856.JPGWell it blew all night with low humidity. around 10 mph now with probably 35-40% humidity and bright sun. What a change.


A lot of hay down around here, great forecast going into the weekend. Our Timothy still has a way to go - good thing as the new barn is not ready for hay - yet...


----------



## paoutdoorsman

@Hayman1, feel free to ship those conditions and that forecast up my way. Glad you've got a window!


----------



## cjsr8595

paoutdoorsman said:


> @Hayman1, feel free to ship those conditions and that forecast up my way. Glad you've got a window!


Amen to that, we need some of that weather. I'm looking at 30%-50% chance for the next 10 days. I have one small window early next week but its only two days in between rain. Not going to work.


----------



## RockyHill

Back at the first of the year I ask about using a telehandler with a grapple for loading square bales. We found this Sky Trak and have had the hydraulics set up for the grapple and had the guys build the big bucket for loading litter. Yesterday when they brought the bucket they said "you'll be finding all kinds of jobs to use this machine for". Well after they left I was cleaning the windows on the swather; I do a 'wash with bucket/rag first then follow up with window cleaner' method but can't get to the outside windshield. Hmm, I ask Jeff if he'd bring the telehandler out. (he told me I needed to learn to drive it; I said too late in the day for new learning ) So with the telehandler bucket positioned over the header I could step from the platform onto the bucket. Easy peasy!

Shelia


----------



## r82230

RockyHill said:


> "you'll be finding all kinds of jobs to use this machine for".
> Shelia


Yep, added a skid-steer adapter to mine, now it's more like a adjustable wrench, the go to tool. Get a man cage and the two of you can find all kinds of uses that might have needed a ladder/scaffolding before.

Larry


----------



## RockyHill

r82230 said:


> Yep, added a skid-steer adapter to mine, now it's more like a adjustable wrench, the go to tool. Get a man cage and the two of you can find all kinds of uses that might have needed a ladder/scaffolding before.
> 
> Larry


The favorite nephew (actually only nephew ) has the man cage.

Shelia


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

So how did they set it up for you hydraulic wise?


----------



## RockyHill

Hay diddle diddle said:


> So how did they set it up for you hydraulic wise?


It had one auxiliary hydraulic and used this

https://summit-hydraulics.com/product/hydraulic-multiplier-kit-3-circuit-selector-valve-including-couplers-and-switch-box-control/

Don't know how it is going to work, haven't made the bracket to attach grapple but the guys that put it all together thinks will work well.

Shelia


----------



## BWfarms

Turkey saved her clutch by flushing as my head got close. I stopped, raised the head, and went around. They are not out of the woods yet, glad I could give them a chance.


----------



## endrow

Had 5 days a good hay making weather. Got some wet hay made ,got some dry hay made. We wrapped a bunch after milking tonight we had too much laying to take a chance on 50% chance of heavy rain or storms tomorrow


----------



## endrow

Hay making is going good, but the pre-cut Rye business is a bit tricky. It is fairly thick it was cut eight days ago went to the top of of the hood on a hundred horsepower tractor. 2 days after it was cut we got two and a half inch of of rain. We have tended it three times and the darn stuffs finally starting to change the right color and wouldn't you know it they want rain again


----------



## IH 1586

Early this spring we made a couple purchases. Finally got everything hooked up and turned on to make sure they work. Now on to calibrating.


----------



## Uphayman

Took the flea and scouted a few hay fields.........18.03" precip YTD. Normal would be 8.43.








We have "prevent plant" , " prevent cut", " prevent driving near".


----------



## slvr98svt

No hay has been made up here yet. Rain forecasted at least every 2 days. Have to write myself a reminder not to park the camper for winter storage in this location again. Took the dozer to finally get the truck and camper out.

But it was like Christmas in May this week.


----------



## VA Haymaker

Clair Timothy...


----------



## Hayman1

leeave96 said:


> Clair Timothy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B9D7F5A6-8151-4829-9BA0-EDC6C306AEA1.jpeg


looks ready to go. Are you getting the window towards the end of the week. Timothy should dry in two days with mid 90s


----------



## VA Haymaker

Hayman1 said:


> looks ready to go. Are you getting the window towards the end of the week. Timothy should dry in two days with mid 90s


We are watching the weather and my barn construction progress... Weather forecast seems to be changing by the hour, sides should be on the barn by weeks end, doors after that, but we will be able to use the barn....


----------



## woodland

You guys are all out cutting or itching to and I still have ice under bales here on the tundra. ⛄








The hay is coming along finally after a very cool delayed spring. Probably going to be a light crop since the Timothy is starting to head way too early. Got a half inch the other day and that will carry us for a while but we're on the edge of falling back into drought here. In a week when planting is hopefully wrapped up I'd gladly take your unwanted moisture from down south. And share the sunlight as well. 








The cows are anxious to hit the grass but there's not much out. They'll have to be content on silage for a little while yet. 








At least there's lots in the pit yet and three more sealed up ones for next winter. Bought a corn planter this spring and are putting in a bunch of corn to swath and graze this winter. Hope it works out to cut our feeding season from 200 days to closer to a 100. 







There's a couple other guys in the area who also bought planters so it'll be interesting to see how others experiments turn out as well. ????


----------



## endrow

leeave96 said:


> Clair Timothy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B9D7F5A6-8151-4829-9BA0-EDC6C306AEA1.jpeg


Looks nice


----------



## Vol

woodland said:


> You guys are all out cutting or itching to and I still have ice under bales here on the tundra. ⛄
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 87ACE432-FE12-4522-87C7-C2821EE82CA5.jpeg
> 
> The hay is coming along finally after a very cool delayed spring. Probably going to be a light crop since the Timothy is starting to head way too early. Got a half inch the other day and that will carry us for a while but we're on the edge of falling back into drought here. In a week when planting is hopefully wrapped up I'd gladly take your unwanted moisture from down south. And share the sunlight as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 184FA60B-EF69-49B3-8148-EA78D6D58EAA.jpeg
> 
> The cows are anxious to hit the grass but there's not much out. They'll have to be content on silage for a little while yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C827CFC4-0C61-4A3A-8241-E79BB1774181.jpeg
> 
> At least there's lots in the pit yet and three more sealed up ones for next winter. Bought a corn planter this spring and are putting in a bunch of corn to swath and graze this winter. Hope it works out to cut our feeding season from 200 days to closer to a 100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AE168D97-CDA6-4EE6-8195-CB22E9845C0D.jpeg
> There's a couple other guys in the area who also bought planters so it'll be interesting to see how others experiments turn out as well.


That 24 row planter should help about getting it in the ground. Good luck to you Adrian. I know you all are busy as bee's with the short growing season.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow

Got the pre-cut Rye off and Planet the corn that night yet


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Looks like you found an old plow share!  Hope it didn't damage anything!


----------



## endrow

The one haytalk should I go to has an equipment sale the day before the hay auction. There's some good equipment goes through that auction but some of the stuff, well I don't understand the used equipment business


----------



## endrow

endrow said:


> The one haytalk should I go to has an equipment sale the day before the hay auction. There's some good equipment goes through that auction but some of the stuff, well I don't understand the used equipment business


 sorry sorry big typo there. The one hay auction I go to has an Equipment sale the day before


----------



## r82230

You guys/gals are making me jealous with your haying pictures so far this year. Here is the best I can do, with the weather in MY area.





  








Hay Shed 2019 05 31




__
r82230


__
May 31, 2019








Nothing like an almost empty shed, waiting for the weather to cooperate soon. 

Larry


----------



## Gearclash

Getting the D1000 cleaned up and ready for what should be it's 21st season with us.


----------



## endrow

Got another Bunch off. Time to pretty close because of heavy storm kicked in we wrapped the last couple bales in the pouring down rain


----------



## endrow

Got some Alfalfa mix stands ready to cut getting old long range forecast for us never shows more than two days in a row nice


----------



## IH 1586

endrow said:


> Got some Alfalfa mix stands ready to cut getting old long range forecast for us never shows more than two days in a row nice


We got 1.25 of rain last night. The fields we were taking baleage off from we are now debating if we try it or just let it drain couple days. Our forecast is the same, nothing in the long term.


----------



## Troy Farmer

Most of you fellows are having way too much rain. As of today we are 6.2" below normal for the year. We had unusually low humidity last week with a few days hovering around 100 with a strong dry wind. Everything here is toasted.


----------



## Farmerbrown2

We just can’t get 3 days without precipitation. Two days is the most we get with at least an inch of rain the day before. My buddy said yesterday you cutting tomorrow right I said no more rain Sunday night oh I missed that. Only dry hay made In these parts is rained on with some sort of preservatives. I have a feeling good dry first cutting hay will not be found this winter. 15 day forecast has rain listed for 13 of those days.


----------



## Hayman1

Farmerbrown2 said:


> We just can't get 3 days without precipitation. Two days is the most we get with at least an inch of rain the day before. My buddy said yesterday you cutting tomorrow right I said no more rain Sunday night oh I missed that. Only dry hay made In these parts is rained on with some sort of preservatives. I have a feeling good dry first cutting hay will not be found this winter. 15 day forecast has rain listed for 13 of those days.


Sorry man, that was our life all last year. It was a wonder any dry hay got made here. Lots of tedder wear and tear. 3 days and one was cloudy and one had drizzle or a drowning dew. Just could not catch a break.


----------



## Farmerbrown2

Hayman1 said:


> Sorry man, that was our life all last year. It was a wonder any dry hay got made here. Lots of tedder wear and tear. 3 days and one was cloudy and one had drizzle or a drowning dew. Just could not catch a break.


Our weather has been wet for three years now but this is by far the worst. Last year we had a few windows to make first cutting. Then only was able to make a quarter of the second cut and of course no third cutting.


----------



## endrow

Yep the weather is crazy we got very little dry hay baled my son left the last night at milking time to cut some hay that we intend to bail dry. He got 10 acres cut and a storm came up and we got drenched with 1/2 inch of rain at least that is down. The forecast here now is for next chance of heavy rain Wednesday afternoon. Will decide tomorrow if we're going to go after it as dry or baylage


----------



## r82230

Well got started,





  








Getn Started




__
r82230


__
Jun 3, 2019








problem, weather forecast, got a little liquid sunshine about 3 hours later (.08"). They were calling for 3 days with no rain, got that little squirt and they are calling for a possible shot overnight tonight. :angry:

Larry


----------



## cjsr8595

I cut some on Saturday, they were calling for a 30% chance Saturday night and missed us. Weather was beautiful, started cutting around 8am Saturday, baled last night around 5:00. Two day hay doesn't always happen in our area, but when it does I'll take it. 2.75TN/AC


----------



## Ranger518

Not much haying going on here with all the flooding. They brought in the national guard yesterday to start feeding hay to stranded cows with black hawks.

https://www.thv11.com/mobile/article/news/cows-stranded-by-flooding-were-airlifted-hay-bales-and-its-so-dang-wholesome/91-80a02f22-0947-4d1f-9d77-206df649ab37


----------



## IH 1586

Finally got started. New rake worked good. My oldest got to try his hand with the new rake and some seat time in the new (to us) tractor. Ended up leaving a 7 acre field standing after we got both tractors stuck in different areas.


----------



## r82230

Got the first 531 bales, baled, loaded an in the shed (not all bales are in picture, eagle eye Sheepdog ) . Couple of spots were a little 'spongee', stayed away with telehandler, it cut up some other spots easy enough. The damper spots sure made the Harvest Tech system work, could go from 15% to 28% and back to 15% in 100' across the middle of the field. 





  








StartedLoadingThemUp




__
r82230


__
Jun 5, 2019








Larry


----------



## Uphayman

Started 2019 hay harvest today. Still get excited when we start dropping the crop.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Larry, I'm gonna guess just over 1/2 are in the picture! ^_^ I'm seeing 270, correct me if I'm wrong! 

Dave

PS: Looks great! Thinking I may start tomorrow, time will tell!


----------



## cjsr8595

I banged some more out on Tuesday afternoon. Overall beautiful hay, didn't ted, it made solid 3 day orchard, clover, timothy mix. Yields are down on non fertilized fields by roughly 25%. Its been a weird year, hopefully we get some good return this summer.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Well, I mowed this afternoon! Gonna be a crap shoot, as to whether it dries or not!

Upper 70s to low 80s with bright sun, but little or no air movement, now through Monday.

Ground is saturated, so it's gonna be tedd, tedd & tedd again!


----------



## IH 1586

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Well, I mowed this afternoon! Gonna be a crap shoot, as to whether it dries or not!
> 
> Upper 70s to low 80s with bright sun, but little or no air movement, now through Monday.
> 
> Ground is saturated, so it's gonna be tedd, tedd & tedd again!


We have a four day window and I'm not even attempting. Received another inch on saturated ground, 3 of the 4 days are mostly cloudy. Something better change soon.


----------



## skyrydr2

I'm just a few miles south of you shetland, and we are mowing down all we can get baled in that time window! All the fields I cut were quite high and dry so its haying season full bore!


----------



## OhioHay

Mowed the first hay yesterday. Was supposed to be 3 sunny days. Now supposed to be cloudy. I put the custom wrapper on notice. Stinks if what was supposed to be horse hay turns into wrapped cow hay. Doesn't help the check book. Also filed prevent plant on the rest of the unplanted corn ground today.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Well, I mowed this afternoon! Gonna be a crap shoot, as to whether it dries or not!
> Upper 70s to low 80s with bright sun, but little or no air movement, now through Monday.
> Ground is saturated, so it's gonna be tedd, tedd & tedd again!


Well, I tedded this morning, and the ground is drying a little! Hope it continues to dry! Tires still wet a good share of the way, and actually cut the sod, a bit, in a couple of places!  

Will hit it again mid afternoon!


----------



## VA Haymaker

The new barn is almost finished, but none the less useable. It's REALLY nice to get the hay baled and off the field ASAP after work, pull under the barn, unhitch, go to the house with no fear of rain on a loaded wagon. I'll be stacking some tonight after work while the rain is coming down. In years past, it was a fire drill, usually extending late in the night, to unload into the old barn before the next day's rain...????


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Lookin' good Bill!  

I can get 4 wagons under cover, but not where they'll be unloaded! So, no unloading while the sky is leaking!


----------



## Ranger518

leeave96 said:


> The new barn is almost finished, but none the less useable. It's REALLY nice to get the hay baled and off the field ASAP after work, pull under the barn, unhitch, go to the house with no fear of rain on a loaded wagon. I'll be stacking some tonight after work while the rain is coming down. In years past, it was a fire drill, usually extending late in the night, to unload into the old barn before the next day's rain...????
> 
> 35589101-D2AC-4955-A57B-6AA6219B2071.jpeg


Nothing like 1 less worry in the hay business and a nice designed right barn can do that big time!


----------



## woodland

Ranger518 said:


> Not much haying going on here with all the flooding. They brought in the national guard yesterday to start feeding hay to stranded cows with black hawks.
> 
> https://www.thv11.com/mobile/article/news/cows-stranded-by-flooding-were-airlifted-hay-bales-and-its-so-dang-wholesome/91-80a02f22-0947-4d1f-9d77-206df649ab37


Crazy to see that. Kinda like the weather an hour south of us today.








We just got rain out of this storm. We've been dry so most are not complaining. After all ........ beggars can't choosers.


----------



## Uphayman

This is a typical hay field this year. Having said that, we need a rain. 10 days no rain on our high grade gravel, with 50 acres of direct seeded alfalfa/ Hakari brome, builds some anxiety. Calling for precip moving in Sunday. Hay will be off today. Hosting a Farm Bureau dinner Sunday night, so scheduling an event for 100-200 folks, should generate about an inch.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674

I'm a few hundred miles north and west of UPhayman on the shores of the big lake and it's been so cool and damp here the grass isn't doing much. Be another month before there is even anything worth cutting if we are lucky.

Before the last 2 days our temps have been struggling to hit 60 with nights in the 30s and 40s, heck we had frost two mornings last weekend. Started feeding some hay to the cows as the pastures just arent producing.


----------



## Vol

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> I'm a few hundred miles north and west of UPhayman on the shores of the big lake and it's been so cool and damp here the grass isn't doing much. Be another month before there is even anything worth cutting if we are lucky.
> 
> Before the last 2 days our temps have been struggling to hit 60 with nights in the 30s and 40s, heck we had frost two mornings last weekend. Started feeding some hay to the cows as the pastures just arent producing.


It is really hard to grasp that info at this time of year in the Southland. Cloudy and cool here today, presently 78° with 86% humidity and a occasional light sprinkle. It is amazing that you folks can produce any kind of yield with those temps.

Regards, Mike


----------



## skyrydr2

Just finished the second day of haying and am done for the weekend with a very good tally, 678 bales. Not bad for 9 acres.


----------



## Farmineer95

Finally dry enough to seed a patch of alfafa. Did some dirt moving to fill in some low spots. Hoping for a shot of rain, but just on the one field, no where else...


----------



## Hayjosh

Did my first 6 of 32 acres of first cut yesterday. We had three perfect days for making hay, I'm not sure why I didn't see more hay go down. We got 3/4" of rain Tuesday night/Wednesday AM. Wednesday was nice and while others cut, I waited until Thursday to cut to give ground some time to dry. Every day was sunny and low 80's with light wind.

I put up 400 bales and it was the nicest hay I've ever done so far. I regretted not keeping any for myself, but at the same time, almost all of it was sold to new customers so it was good to make a good impression. Every bale was already sold, so we'd pull the loaded wagon out of the field and the customer would take it home to unload it.


----------



## Hayman1

Hayjosh said:


> Did my first 6 of 32 acres of first cut yesterday. We had three perfect days for making hay, I'm not sure why I didn't see more hay go down. We got 3/4" of rain Tuesday night/Wednesday AM. Wednesday was nice and while others cut, I waited until Thursday to cut to give ground some time to dry. Every day was sunny and low 80's with light wind.
> I put up 400 bales and it was the nicest hay I've ever done so far. I regretted not keeping any for myself, but at the same time, almost all of it was sold to new customers so it was good to make a good impression. Every bale was already sold, so we'd pull the loaded wagon out of the field and the customer would take it home to unload it.


Most of our OG is starting to fire off. Glad mine is in customers barns. Yours looks really nice. Hard to beat low 80s and a breeze


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Well, I mowed this afternoon! Gonna be a crap shoot, as to whether it dries or not!
> Upper 70s to low 80s with bright sun, but little or no air movement, now through Monday.
> Ground is saturated, so it's gonna be tedd, tedd & tedd again!


Got about 1/2 of it baled this afternoon,  should be able to get the rest tomorrow!  

Tedded twice Friday, and again yesterday AM, then raked yesterday PM to let the sun get to the ground!

Let the sun do its thing this AM while we went to church, then rolled the windrows at about 2:00.

started baling at about 4:00!

Will repeat today's process tomorrow!

570 broke about 5 bales in the 1st 50, but then settled down and didn't break any more.

I think part of the problem is that there is a little side play in the knotter stack, but I haven't screwed up my courage to tackle that issue --- yet!


----------



## VA Haymaker

Hayjosh said:


> Did my first 6 of 32 acres of first cut yesterday. We had three perfect days for making hay, I'm not sure why I didn't see more hay go down. We got 3/4" of rain Tuesday night/Wednesday AM. Wednesday was nice and while others cut, I waited until Thursday to cut to give ground some time to dry. Every day was sunny and low 80's with light wind.
> 
> I put up 400 bales and it was the nicest hay I've ever done so far. I regretted not keeping any for myself, but at the same time, almost all of it was sold to new customers so it was good to make a good impression. Every bale was already sold, so we'd pull the loaded wagon out of the field and the customer would take it home to unload it.


Looks good. What model JD baler are you using that I see in the picture?


----------



## Hayjosh

leeave96 said:


> Looks good. What model JD baler are you using that I see in the picture?


That's not my baler, that's in my customer's barn. We stacked the hay in there for her, but she has a little 24T. She has a field at her house that I used to bale for her but now she just buys everything from me.

I use a NH 311 baler.


----------



## MrLuggs

Hayjosh said:


> Did my first 6 of 32 acres of first cut yesterday. We had three perfect days for making hay, I'm not sure why I didn't see more hay go down. We got 3/4" of rain Tuesday night/Wednesday AM. Wednesday was nice and while others cut, I waited until Thursday to cut to give ground some time to dry. Every day was sunny and low 80's with light wind.
> 
> I put up 400 bales and it was the nicest hay I've ever done so far. I regretted not keeping any for myself, but at the same time, almost all of it was sold to new customers so it was good to make a good impression. Every bale was already sold, so we'd pull the loaded wagon out of the field and the customer would take it home to unload it.


Nice! My grass fields were still too wet to get in on Wednesday or Thursday, so I missed this window, sadly. Hopefully we get another one before July!


----------



## skyrydr2

All the fields we cut are out of control thick! I am averaging 1/3 more hay than normal and its earlier than normal too. The second week of June is usually when we really get cooking and usually the fields we cut first are modest at best, this year they were crazy good! First one is only 2 acres and produced 252 bales normal take is 150-170. Second field is 7 acres and usually produces 350 on a good year, this year I got 426 beautiful bales off it. Neither field is ever fertilized or seeded because they are both front lawns! LOL no kidding! We want to over seed them and fertilize but the owners don't think it's necessary.


----------



## hillside hay

Vol said:


> It is really hard to grasp that info at this time of year in the Southland. Cloudy and cool here today, presently 78° with 86% humidity and a occasional light sprinkle. It is amazing that you folks can produce any kind of yield with those temps.
> 
> Regards, Mike


The hay comes on quick though. I started in earnest the last week of May. The orchard grass was at flag and just under knee high. Fast forward 2 weeks and the seed heads are hood high on a 90 horse Deere. Timothy is going to be prime in another 10-14 days. Sometimes up here we get pulled into a false sense of security thinking we have more time for preseason maintenance than we do. Seems as though you go to bed with hay season better than a month away and wake the next morning needing to get it down NOW! Lol every dang year.


----------



## Vol

hillside hay said:


> Sometimes up here we get pulled into a false sense of security thinking we have more time for preseason maintenance than we do. Seems as though you go to bed with hay season better than a month away and wake the next morning needing to get it down NOW! Lol every dang year.


Know the feeling well. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## r82230

Well the season finally got underway, a bit wet (and later).

OG was just getting ready to pollenate (next day it was, my discbine turned yellow), notice the Brome grass is just a past what I call flag stage.





  








OG Brome




__
r82230


__
Jun 10, 2019








As I look closer, I got to notice how the alfalfa had a little 'trim' job done by the State's over abundance of critters (better known as deer, the nuisance animal). Seen 24 in one 10 acre field, sure puts the crimp on yields (especially eating the buds). Puts the old saying 'nipping in the bud' in perspective, except it's my yield getting nipped. :angry:




  








Trimed Hay




__
r82230


__
Jun 10, 2019








Ah, the advantages of a twin rotary, laying out a couple of twin windrows.




  








Twins Rotary




__
r82230


__
Jun 10, 2019








Finally, getting a few of those idiot bricks into storage, still have room for a couple more,  just over 1,500 so far, for those who are counting. The taller stacks are 10 high, so 150 to a stack (easy work for a telly). 




  








Hay Shed Better




__
r82230


__
Jun 10, 2019








Larry


----------



## chevytaHOE5674

Had some heat over the weekend with temps in the 80s. Now its 54 degrees and more rain. Still waiting on grass to grow. We are about 3 weeks behind a "normal" year. A lot of guys haven't turned cows out on pasture yet even.


----------



## endrow

Barley wheat and second cutting Alfalfa all come and fast. Might try the barley today


----------



## r82230

Say, endrow, can you sent back some of that blue sky in the first picture for like 4 days, I'd like to get a little hay put up.  :lol:

Larry


----------



## Gearclash

Some of last week's baling.

Winter rye hay, pretty nice crop with 50 some bales off about 12 acres. This will be followed by row crop. 







This was part of a 170 acres of alfalfa I baled. Took it on with short notice. Not the greatest crop, but what was there turned out really nice for the most part. The weather was phenomenal the night I finished it, I was able bale until 3:30 in the morning and finished the field. Between taking and baling I figured about 17-18 hours of seat time. It was a miserably rough field and layed out odd.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674

30° and frosty this morning. Hopefully this is the last and it warms up so things start growing and there is a hay crop worth making by July sometime.


----------



## Ranger518

Finley got some hay cut, Tedder, and raked. Now if I can just get It baled and into the barn before the rain!


----------



## stack em up

Starting first cut alfalfa, about 3 weeks later than I used to. This is about 15% bloom. Had to snap a pic of the widlife I saw. Poor little guy was running his arse off trying to keep up with mommy.


----------



## endrow

r82230 said:


> Say, endrow, can you sent back some of that blue sky in the first picture for like 4 days, I'd like to get a little hay put up.  :lol:
> 
> Larry


 well it did not last 4 hours at combining and we sat in the rain again. They want nice Friday and Saturday and rain again Sunday for a week going to


----------



## MrLuggs

Still playing this game...


----------



## stack em up

Forecast didn’t look great so had this in mind anyway. Worth its weight in gold if hay turns out like I hope.


----------



## MrLuggs

stack em up said:


> Forecast didn't look great so had this in mind anyway. Worth its weight in gold if hay turns out like I hope.


If only I could convince horse people to use baleage...


----------



## endrow

stack em up said:


> Forecast didn't look great so had this in mind anyway. Worth its weight in gold if hay turns out like I hope.


 the hay will turn out good as long as you get enough plastic on that's the key


----------



## stack em up

endrow said:


> the hay will turn out good as long as you get enough plastic on that's the key


That was the mistake I made last year. Put on 18 wraps, wasn't enough. Went to 24 this year


----------



## northern Ohio baler

Haven't baled a single bale this year. So this numbs the pain.


----------



## Hayjosh

northern Ohio baler said:


> Haven't baled a single bale this year. So this numbs the pain.


 At least your pain must not be too bad if that's all it takes to numb it.


----------



## VA Haymaker

Barn is almost finished...









Inside...









Lights work on the MF 1105...









Nice to be able to mow late after a full day on the day job. BTW - don't think I've ever seen a dew free evening on our farm, but it was dry and this is a low area that tends hold moisture long after other fields have dried out. No moisture on the tires, equipment or hay at all. Krone did a splendid job of cutting this field.


----------



## Uphayman

For the folks out there that have weather that's not cooperating, a reminder of what it's like when the sun shines...........


----------



## Vol

Uphayman, you have a beautiful well-kept place. I hope you have a great haying season the rest of the way Monty. I know it was a long winter for you folks.

Regards, Mike


----------



## broadriverhay

My field today. Looking nice after some much needed rain .


----------



## IH 1586

Our first attempt at dry, should have 2 good days of drying after 2.5 inches of rain yesterday.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Hard to go around the wet spots when you're already in them before you realize they're there!


----------



## r82230

Got a few down, hope the forecast is right. Got some lodging, thank goodness I have he tilt feature on discbine, putter down to about 2 1/2" and got most of it.

Larry


----------



## SwingOak

So 2019 is shaping up to be an interesting season. It won't stop raining here in Wisconsin, so my field is long and lodged and should have been taken off three weeks ago. I finally got done with the knotter tune up on the old 24T, I sold the 2 rotor tedder I got a few years ago and bought a new 4 rotor with hydraulic lift. That thing is sweet, saves so much time! I mowed a little bit earlier this week to test the baler, and it works great. Could have used another day in the sun but with rain coming tomorrow (again) it had to come up. Poked a few bales with the meter and didn't find anything higher than 15.7% so I put it in the barn. Here's a little video I made for fun:


----------



## Leeroy

Nice video @SwingOak !


----------



## SwingOak

Leeroy said:


> Nice video @SwingOak !


Thanks! I need to figure out how to embed YouTube videos... People get nervous clicking links these days LOL


----------



## IH 1586

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Hard to go around the wet spots when you're already in them before you realize they're there!


Chose that section cause it was the driest part of an 8 acre field, Took out 3 of the 8 acres of it. 90% of my ground is like that or worse.


----------



## r82230

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Hard to go around the wet spots when you're already in them before you realize they're there!


Just wait until you hit a wet spot with more than a few inches of water. The haybine or dkscbine turns into a huge water pump and you don't have enough ponies in front of it.  You need the ponies to get out of the mud, just have to hope you can raise the cutter bar high enough or turn the PTO off fast enough to save a tow job. Maybe speaking from experience. 

Larry


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Ayup!  BTDT!


----------



## endrow

Raking up a new seeding that was mowed yesterday. Oats ,alfalfa and Orchard Grass


----------



## r82230

What I cut Friday morning, I tedded right after cutting and again Saturday morning, about noon got started raking.





  








Raking 5




__
r82230


__
Jun 24, 2019











  








Raking 1




__
r82230


__
Jun 24, 2019








sharedmedia=gallery:images:8196]
About 6pm Saturday night got started baling, 1 1/2 hours later field looked like this (12-15% moisture on the Harvest Tech system while baling).




  








Baled 1




__
r82230


__
Jun 24, 2019







Sunday morning got them all remove from the field ready for fertilizer.




  








Baled 2




__
r82230


__
Jun 24, 2019







Last field I cut Friday (about noon), tedded right after cutting and again Saturday morning before raking. Dew hit Saturday night before getting it bale, turned the windrows over Sun and baled couple hours later. Loaded these 345 bales in less than 40 minutes, thanks to having a driver in the pickem' up truck.




  








Baled 3




__
r82230


__
Jun 24, 2019







On the field I RB, I always wondered why I spend extra dollars for high floatation tires when I bought my RB in 2008. Well seems this year as the baler was getting close to a full bale, I'm leaving 2" ruts. I imagine they would be a lot deeper with standard tires for some odd reason. 

Cut the last 12 acres or so this morning, about 10 days behind average. Alfalfa 50-75% plus bloom about 7 days behind average. Yields are above average, which makes sense with more maturity. Got some lodging even in field with 50% OG.

Larry


----------



## r82230

Just checked my 2nd cutting progress.

20+", with heat coming next 7 days. I'll have about 10 day "vacation" from doing hay.

Larry


----------



## CowboyRam

Started our first cutting the other day, knocked down 35 acres. Now I am fighting the knotters on the baler; should have covered them last fall, but ran our of time and then forgot, now fighting rust.


----------



## Aaroncboo

I'm guilty of that too... You think if you can just get the last field done you'll fix stuff during the winter months have it all running good in the spring. Then other projects pop up and you forget then next thing you know you're fighting it again. I hate when I do that... But I'll do it again Im sure.


----------



## CowboyRam

I scared the bejeebers out of a raccoon the other day when I was cutting; when I first seen him, he was making leaps and bounds in front of me. I gave him a chance to get out of the way, and later just before finishing up I forced him out once more; this time he was looking for different territory at the neighbors.


----------



## IH 1586

Attempted to finish the field that I started on June 4th.


----------



## VA Haymaker

Mowing again yesterday and will go at it again tonight...


----------



## broadriverhay

I cut about 13 acres today also. Good luck Leeave96


----------



## Ranger518

IH 1586 said:


> Attempted to finish the field that I started on June 4th.


WOW that sucks! I don't know how you guys get any hay done in those wet conditions.


----------



## IH 1586

Ranger518 said:


> WOW that sucks! I don't know how you guys get any hay done in those wet conditions.


This is the end results of a "dry" field this year. Were finally getting something done but it's only little chunks. Been luck drying hay in a day and half due to constant changing "current cast" No accurate forecast past 1 day.


----------



## Uphayman

Cut some impressive alfalfa / tall fescue yesterday. 200+% YTD rainfall, 25 ton manure/acre on a 6 year old stand. Higher than deers ears.......








It was challenging to cut,especially upside down! ?%€#¥*%


----------



## Vol

Is that KY31 Fescue Monty?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Uphayman

No, it's an endophyte free variety from Byron (Baronberg).


----------



## Vol

Uphayman said:


> No, it's an endophyte free variety from Byron (Baronberg).


Do you have to replant every so often or does it live forever like KY31?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Uphayman

I planted an absolute rocky beast of a field 10 years ago, with the intent of never ripping it up again. With adequate fertility, it actually seems to be getting thicker over the years. Hoping I'll be retired before the stand peters out. Currently have 110 acres straight fescue. Fills the beef,dry cow market. Probably won't mix it with alfalfa again, as it wants to overtake the stand.


----------



## endrow

Straw just got fit just got going yesterday and we got a storm. After the first storm I went out and started side dressing corn with an open cab tractor and there was a second storm. Even my undergarments were soaked.


----------



## Farmineer95

I took this picture a couple days ago, I was hoping the rain would bypass us...it didn't.
Not that a want it to rain but cloud formations like these fascinate me.


----------



## SwingOak

Storm came through this morning that wasn’t supposed to be there. Good thing I didn’t have that much hay down. Still hurts to lose it, and now there’s 40% chance of showers every day for the next 8 days.


----------



## hillside hay

The help waiting out a little thunderburst while picking up bales that outnumbered wagon capacity.


----------



## hillside hay

That didn't take long.







No way was I dragging a wagon through there. Still big ruts from last year. Luckily silt loam kinda self levels over the winter


----------



## Troy Farmer

We've had two Bassets. Very good dogs and loved to ride.


----------



## hillside hay

He's an awfully good dog.


----------



## Uphayman

For 4th of July excitement,we baled along side a thunderstorm. This field got hit with .7" rain earlier, so it became dry cow bales for a TMR. Waited as long as possible, watching the radar, finally said let's go. Heavy lighting,booming thunder, and probably an inch plus within a mile.


----------



## Uphayman

With some nicer weather yesterday, we dropped our first ever direct seeded alfalfa/ Hakari brome. Normally it'd be risky on our high grade gravel, but with double the YTD precipitation, it was the perfect year for this attempt.


----------



## Farmineer95

Had a visitor yesterday. I think it's a coyote. Kinda weird it was daytime but he was after the field mice in the next field that was cut/harvested the day before.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Not unusual to have them right in the same field with us, especially when raking!

Don't seem to have a great fear of the tractors!

They will actually follow the rake, although half a lap behind!

Actually passed one, about 4 windrows over, that was intent on mousing!

I think the population is down though, as I have seen them less, and the ground hog population is on the upswing!


----------



## Hayman1

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Not unusual to have them right in the same field with us, especially when raking!
> 
> Don't seem to have a great fear of the tractors!
> 
> They will actually follow the rake, although half a lap behind!
> 
> Actually passed one, about 4 windrows over, that was intent on mousing!
> 
> I think the population is down though, as I have seen them less, and the ground hog population is on the upswing!


Dave, that is what the Thompson Center Contender in 410 is for. Fits right in the holster bolted to the fender


----------



## skyrydr2

Boys it's been a busy few weeks! With sun most every day we have been straight out! 
Baler has been well behaved for the most part after rebiuld of knotter main shaft with only a few bales breaking from the kicker. Until 2 fields ago... The right side knotter decided to miss knots? Now mind you I have made well over 10k bales with it since I got it and it NEVER EVER missed a knot! So I was a bit baffled by this ? The string always had a loop at one end and looking through manuals I could not find this issue anywhere. 
Well upon further inspection and frustration I think I found the issue, twine finger on that side loosened up the ajusting nuts and managed to readjust it self... over the slot for needle... I readjusted it and now it seems to be back on track.


----------



## Aaroncboo

I've never seen a thrower stack the bales so neatly LOL


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Aaroncboo said:


> I've never seen a thrower stack the bales so neatly LOL


Armstrong assisted thrower!


----------



## skyrydr2

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Armstrong assisted thrower!


 Damn striaght dog lol.
My youngest brother is a magician at stacking in the wagon! I can go damn near 3mph baling sling bales to him at a crazy pace and he looks like he is just waving a magic wand placing them.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Same thrower on my 570, just no Armstrong assist!  

Other locals put a man or two in the wagon stacking, and one switched to accumulator & grapple. :huh:

Do wish I had the hydraulic bale tension, like your 575!


----------



## skyrydr2

The story; we have to travel off the farm for all our hay so logistics gets pretty important so every trip needs to be maxomized. And I hate hate hate pulling hay wagons! They cost stupid money and with the rough terrain get wrecked easily! So stacking and maximizing loads is very important. 
I sooooo want an accumulator with 2 grapples but I don't have a second loader tractor to unload at the barn.
Some day maybe?


----------



## endrow

my son grabbed the picture my son grabbed the picture he was hauling grain and I was combining the cereal Rye last night


----------



## Uphayman

Once in while......things work out like you're hoping. Not very often, but when they do, it certainly is rewarding. You have to savor those moments. Got hit with .11" thunder shower Friday night. 5 miles south they had 1.2". Had 140 acres flat. Wow, dodged a bullet there. Saturday start by re-tedding 50 plus first time tedding 90, then rake those first 50 acres. Perfect weather ...86°,13 mph out of north,40% humidity, full sun.













Started baling with both machines at 4:15, finished at 6:30. 148 squares on 30 acres , 126 4x5 on 20 acres. The difficulty is settling in at 3-3 1/2 mph , urge is to shift to faster gear........ but your baler is maxed out ,bale every 43 seconds, hit 34.5 ton/ hour at one point.
Putting this one in the memory bank.


----------



## Hayman1

yesterday's production. Just wish I could make more grow. Putting urea on tomorrow in hopes of catching a Barry remnant. Still have decent moisture in the ground here, never got hateful dry this year yet.


----------



## Vol

Hayman1 said:


> hay 2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hay 3.jpgyesterday's production. Just wish I could make more grow. Putting urea on tomorrow in hopes of catching a Barry remnant. Still have decent moisture in the ground here, never got hateful dry this year yet.


Ummm....I believe I could eat that with a little bit of basalmic. Looking good Ric.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol

Uphayman said:


> Once in while......things work out like you're hoping. Not very often, but when they do, it certainly is rewarding. You have to savor those moments. Got hit with .11" thunder shower Friday night. 5 miles south they had 1.2". Had 140 acres flat. Wow, dodged a bullet there. Saturday start by re-tedding 50 plus first time tedding 90, then rake those first 50 acres. Perfect weather ...86°,13 mph out of north,40% humidity, full sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1937.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1941.JPG
> Started baling with both machines at 4:15, finished at 6:30. 148 squares on 30 acres , 126 4x5 on 20 acres. The difficulty is settling in at 3-3 1/2 mph , urge is to shift to faster gear........ but your baler is maxed out ,bale every 43 seconds, hit 34.5 ton/ hour at one point.
> Putting this one in the memory bank.


That is a pretty sight Monty.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1

Vol said:


> Ummm....I believe I could eat that with a little bit of basalmic. Looking good Ric.
> 
> Regards, Mike


don't forget the sautéed garlic and baby Bella's


----------



## VA Haymaker

Hayman1 said:


> hay 2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hay 3.jpgyesterday's production. Just wish I could make more grow. Putting urea on tomorrow in hopes of catching a Barry remnant. Still have decent moisture in the ground here, never got hateful dry this year yet.


Lookin' good!


----------



## VA Haymaker

Deer and hay barn..


----------



## Hayman1

leeave96 said:


> Deer and hay barn..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B0806CED-7FD1-4AC2-BA5B-E141946E76D2.jpeg


looks like dinner


----------



## Aaroncboo

Dinner in hay barn


----------



## Farmerbrown2

leeave96 said:


> Deer and hay barn..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B0806CED-7FD1-4AC2-BA5B-E141946E76D2.jpeg


Funny to see that here we had a buck in an old corn crib today. I've shot a couple deer from inside it but never actually seen a deer in it till today.


----------



## dvcochran

Orchard6 said:


> I've been working in the shop, rebuilding 25 year old rotted out sprayers so far this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63FF5877-47EC-4839-BDE7-B0EEB6A31D68.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B2F8A227-C16B-4B97-9B81-14F7C223F342.jpeg
> I've also been running the wet end of our grader when it gets too cold to play outside. This is the first step to our apple grader where we float the apples out of the bins to put them on conveyors to be sorted by size and color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BFED84A7-4C76-4628-B6A2-479A832EDDDA.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E080AB93-399E-4905-8FAB-AD042CC4AC05.jpeg


That sir is a nice shop.


----------



## SwingOak

So I cut about 3 acres on Sunday morning. Should have cut Saturday, but I wanted to test the Haybine after doing some adjustments to the guards so it would stop stuffing hay in front of the wobble box. It's better, and the grass the gets stuffed in there is shorter, but still an issue.

So I rake yesterday, start to bale, and it's so humid I'm getting bales in the low 20% moisture range. Last night, we get a little rain. So today I kick it all out with the tedder. Ted twice, about 4 hours apart. Start baling early this afternoon and get nice bales. The JD 24T is throwing some nice bales, hasn't missed a single tie on dry hay since I upgraded the tucker fingers and adjusted the hay needles.

Filled one wagon, switched to an empty one, throw one bale in the wagon and BANG! Shear pin goes on me, hay needles are stuck up and the hay needle drive isn't turning.

So I hook up the ol' 1958 New Holland s68. I'm alone, no wagon jockey, so I have to stop every three bales and chuck them into the throw rack. Stack every six bales. Made 180 bales like this and I'm exhausted. Took out a fence post with the baler so I hope the horses don't get out tonight.

Still, I have 327 bales in the barn, I still have more acreage to cut, and now I have a catastrophic knotter issue to fix. Good times...

I made a video of my machinery actually working. This has been one hell of a day. Rain tomorrow so I'm happy the hay is inside.


----------



## r82230

Been a little busy last week or so, here's why.





  








Getn Started




__
r82230


__
Jul 18, 2019








Here is a picture of what 4 legged varmints do to my hay fields, these pictures same field 200 feet apart. One picture near road, the other slightly trimmed area farther away (it's only a 10 acre field). 10-12" of hay adds up it seems, they were even bold enough to be out eating in daylight as I was raking the field across the road a day or two later (I didn't cut whole field, so they were grazing in the middle :angry.




  








2nd cutting without 4 legged grazers




__
r82230


__
Jul 18, 2019











  








2nd cutting with 4 legged grazers




__
r82230


__
Jul 18, 2019








Got a few baled




  








2nd cutting




__
r82230


__
Jul 18, 2019








What 600 bales loaded look like from inside my telly (225 on rear, 375 on the front).





  








Loaded 600 bales




__
r82230


__
Jul 18, 2019








Got them inside, (for old sharp eye Dave, I recounted several times ) 375 bales on the one wagon, only 45 left on smaller wagon. Shed getting a little fuller.




  








2nd cutting In The shed




__
r82230


__
Jul 18, 2019


__
1







Only about 10-12 acres to go on 2nd cutting, just need a window of better weather. The last 657 bales I got Monday, got a little (0.05") liquid sunshine as I was loading (no pictures for some odd reason :huh:, but had 630 bales on the two wagons).

Larry


----------



## Hayman1

r82230 said:


> Been a little busy last week or so, here's why.
> 
> Here is a picture of what 4 legged varmints do to my hay fields, these pictures same field 200 feet apart. One picture near road, the other slightly trimmed area farther away (it's only a 10 acre field). 10-12" of hay adds up it seems, they were even bold enough to be out eating in daylight as I was raking the field across the road a day or two later (I didn't cut whole field, so they were grazing in the middle :angry.
> 
> Got a few baled
> 
> What 600 bales loaded look like from inside my telly (225 on rear, 375 on the front).
> 
> Got them inside, (for old sharp eye Dave, I recounted several times ) 375 bales on the one wagon, only 45 left on smaller wagon. Shed getting a little fuller.
> 
> Only about 10-12 acres to go on 2nd cutting, just need a window of better weather. The last 657 bales I got Monday, got a little (0.05") liquid sunshine as I was loading (no pictures for some odd reason :huh:, but had 630 bales on the two wagons).
> 
> Larry


You should see what they do to my next door neighbors corn field-areas over a half acre, multiple spots, corn is 6-12" from grazing every night. Never gets an ear in those areas. They are on it from the time it comes out of the ground


----------



## r82230

Hayman1 said:


> You should see what they do to my next door neighbors corn field-areas over a half acre, multiple spots, corn is 6-12" from grazing every night. Never gets an ear in those areas. They are on it from the time it comes out of the ground


Corn field (BTO and he leaves about a 20' wide stretch under the tree line for a runway) is right next to my hay field, they pass through it/beside it. Seems 45-50 acres of corn, isn't as tasty as alfalfa. 

Larry


----------



## VA Haymaker

r82230 said:


> Been a little busy last week or so, here's why.
> 
> Here is a picture of what 4 legged varmints do to my hay fields, these pictures same field 200 feet apart. One picture near road, the other slightly trimmed area farther away (it's only a 10 acre field). 10-12" of hay adds up it seems, they were even bold enough to be out eating in daylight as I was raking the field across the road a day or two later (I didn't cut whole field, so they were grazing in the middle :angry.
> 
> Got a few baled
> 
> What 600 bales loaded look like from inside my telly (225 on rear, 375 on the front).
> 
> Got them inside, (for old sharp eye Dave, I recounted several times ) 375 bales on the one wagon, only 45 left on smaller wagon. Shed getting a little fuller.
> 
> Only about 10-12 acres to go on 2nd cutting, just need a window of better weather. The last 657 bales I got Monday, got a little (0.05") liquid sunshine as I was loading (no pictures for some odd reason :huh:, but had 630 bales on the two wagons).
> 
> Larry


Looks great! Can you tell us about your hay and market - I assume you are selling your hay?


----------



## r82230

leeave96 said:


> Looks great! Can you tell us about your hay and market - I assume you are selling your hay?


Hay market tight, I would say. Being I'm relatively new (re-started doing ss bales in 2017, when I got Kuhn system) in the ss bale market that's good for me. Quit doing ss bales 25-30 years ago as a FYI.

I put up what would be called fair at best (>130 RFV) quality hay (using the guidelines from Progressive Forage), but sells like supreme hay in my area. Of course my market is mainly horse folks, and they like green color, quality isn't in the usual equation.

With that being said however, what hay I put up is by far some of the best hay in the immediate area. I have about 10 more acres of 2nd cutting to do, out of around 85 acres. My neighbors are still (or starting) their 1st cutting yet.

The last 1,000 bales of 1st cutting went down the road at $8 a bale, my son just posted 2nd cutting for sale last night, but IDK at what price. I let him handle the marketing and dealing with the 'horsey' folks, that are sometimes what I call PITAs.  Just had a neighbor stop Sunday night asking if I had 700-800 bales for his friend, my son told me he put him on the 'waiting' list. Which means IF I get 3rd and/or 4th cuttings ss baled, he might get some hay. On paper my object was to pay for the equipment/shed I had built in 7-8 years, using $5-$6 hay, I like my progress towards my goal.

Now, a question for you, I noticed a week or so ago that you got like 150 bales an acre. I'm amazed, would you tell your secret(s)? Where those 50# bales (did you weigh some)? I would be more than happy to get 1/2 that production on 1st cutting and 1/3 on 2nd, 3rd & 4th cuttings.

I have learned a lot from this site :wub:, but I know there is always more to learn for certain.

Larry


----------



## Hayman1

Larry- every once in a while you get a perfect storm with Timothy. I have had one of them some 10 years ago. I’ve always gotten more bales from first cutting Timothy than either orchard grass or mixed grass. Usually 115-130 /ac. Weight is less than orchard bales but volume is similar and since we sell by the bale rather than to its more money. Usually make more bales per acre-year with OG.


----------



## keezletowner

I expect 200 bales/acre (35-40lb) first cutting Timothy in my area. That's pretty predictable for me for years 2-3 for Timothy stand. I sometimes sell by the ton so that's a good average weight. I'm on fertile soil to start with, pay attention to pH, add 2 tons/ac turkey litter in the spring. I expect more like 100-130/ac here for first cut OG or first cut OG/alf. Of course after first cut Timothy usually is about done for the year. Tried to post some pics of how heavy the stuff is, not sure if I did that right. It was shoulder height before being cut ...


----------



## VA Haymaker

r82230 said:


> Hay market tight, I would say. Being I'm relatively new (re-started doing ss bales in 2017, when I got Kuhn system) in the ss bale market that's good for me. Quit doing ss bales 25-30 years ago as a FYI.
> 
> I put up what would be called fair at best (>130 RFV) quality hay (using the guidelines from Progressive Forage), but sells like supreme hay in my area. Of course my market is mainly horse folks, and they like green color, quality isn't in the usual equation.
> 
> With that being said however, what hay I put up is by far some of the best hay in the immediate area. I have about 10 more acres of 2nd cutting to do, out of around 85 acres. My neighbors are still (or starting) their 1st cutting yet.
> 
> The last 1,000 bales of 1st cutting went down the road at $8 a bale, my son just posted 2nd cutting for sale last night, but IDK at what price. I let him handle the marketing and dealing with the 'horsey' folks, that are sometimes what I call PITAs.  Just had a neighbor stop Sunday night asking if I had 700-800 bales for his friend, my son told me he put him on the 'waiting' list. Which means IF I get 3rd and/or 4th cuttings ss baled, he might get some hay. On paper my object was to pay for the equipment/shed I had built in 7-8 years, using $5-$6 hay, I like my progress towards my goal.
> 
> Now, a question for you, I noticed a week or so ago that you got like 150 bales an acre. I'm amazed, would you tell your secret(s)? Where those 50# bales (did you weigh some)? I would be more than happy to get 1/2 that production on 1st cutting and 1/3 on 2nd, 3rd & 4th cuttings.
> 
> I have learned a lot from this site :wub:, but I know there is always more to learn for certain.
> 
> Larry


This field has been a good producer for us, but somehow it really yielded great this year. I'd credit it to luck. Our timing on fertilizer was great, rain intervals was great and we were delayed a couple weeks which added to the yield. The timothy is Climax, but we've got some legacy seedbed OG and fescue coming into it. Another thing that helped, we used our Krone mower conditioner on this field; previously had been using our Hesston sickle mower conditioner. Stubble height from 5 to 4 inches with the Krone. There was zero lodging - I don't know how that happened... The Krone cut amazingly clean, so we gleaned more hay than we would have with Hesston. So a lot came together. I doubt we see that yield but every once and a while.


----------



## VA Haymaker

keezletowner said:


> 3BFF6CF2-9F5D-4110-915E-182942BAE5C5.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 445945FE-4D7B-41DE-84FE-C0E0786A757E.jpeg
> I expect 200 bales/acre (35-40lb) first cutting Timothy in my area. That's pretty predictable for me for years 2-3 for Timothy stand. I sometimes sell by the ton so that's a good average weight. I'm on fertile soil to start with, pay attention to pH, add 2 tons/ac turkey litter in the spring. I expect more like 100-130/ac here for first cut OG or first cut OG/alf. Of course after first cut Timothy usually is about done for the year. Tried to post some pics of how heavy the stuff is, not sure if I did that right. It was shoulder height before being cut ...


Is that a model 50 Massey Ferguson? I have one I use for raking too. Nice hay!


----------



## keezletowner

MF65 - deluxe edition with power steering! Great little thing keeps on going forever. Hour meter frozen at 10k. Spent my childhood driving a MF50 ... sometimes I think they don’t make em like they used to


----------



## SwingOak

My haybine's wobble box exploded with about 3/4 of an acre to go Monday night. My neighbor finished mowing for me yesterday. The hay is so high it kept wrapping up in the rollers, and being heavy and lodged I thing it was just too much load for it to handle. Now I gotta get the baler fixed...

Picked up this NH 451, backup for the haybine and for mowing the ditches and creek bank. I'm thinking it will come in handy for when the hay gets this high again...


----------



## r82230

Last of the 2nd cutting off the field, only problem was ran out of room on the wagon. :huh: Little over 1/4 mile trip with telly twice to get the last 30 bales (405 on the wagon). As a one person show, just under 3 hours to bale and get 445 bales into the shed. Could have put the last 30 on the wagon, but a few utility lines across the road may have removed them. 





  








Last Of 2nd cutting




__
r82230


__
Jul 25, 2019








Larry


----------



## KNFarm

Got the second cutting alfalfa knocked down the other day. Probably bale tomorrow or Saturday.





  








IMG 20190723 182914085




__
KNFarm


__
Jul 25, 2019











  








IMG 20190723 182920384




__
KNFarm


__
Jul 25, 2019











  








IMG 20190723 182930998




__
KNFarm


__
Jul 25, 2019











  








IMG 20190723 182936848




__
KNFarm


__
Jul 25, 2019











  








IMG 20190723 200029775




__
KNFarm


__
Jul 25, 2019











  








IMG 20190723 183922550 HDR




__
KNFarm


__
Jul 25, 2019


----------



## SwingOak

Finally finished first cutting yesterday. Ended up replacing the needle drive brake and now the old JD 24T runs great. I just missed the chance at buying a 336 with the Model 30 thrower on it too. The wider pickup would be nice.

Eventually I'll replace enough parts on the 24T it will be a new baler anyway...


----------



## MrLuggs

First cut finally done.. the muck fields finally dried out enough to get across with the tractor, but it was worth it.. averaged 8.4 4x5s to the acre.


----------



## Vol

SwingOak said:


> Finally finished first cutting yesterday. Ended up replacing the needle drive brake and now the old JD 24T runs great. I just missed the chance at buying a 336 with the Model 30 thrower on it too. The wider pickup would be nice.
> 
> Eventually I'll replace enough parts on the 24T it will be a new baler anyway...


24T's are great machines that make a very pretty bale when correctly dialed in.....but they are slow. 65 strokes/pm . The narrow pickup is aggravating on them. If I was looking for another Deere baler, I would go with the 338 or 348. The pickup on the 336 is only 2" wider than the 24T at 61" versus the 24T at 59"(insignificant).

The pickup on the 338 is 74" as well as the 348. Biggest difference in the 338 versus the 348 is the strokes per minute. The 338 is 80spm versus the 348 at 93spm. The 338 and 348 have 6 tooth bars in the pickup whereas the 336 had just 4 tooth bars. That is most noticeable in fine/short hay. The 6 bar machines don't miss any of the shorter hay.

I sold my 24T to a good friend of mine many years ago.....and I wish I had just kept it. I really liked that little bitty baler.

Regards, Mike.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

I started haying with my uncle's McCormick 45T, and then bought a well experienced JD 24T, which I added a #2 kicker to! That kicker was a huge disappointment, so I sold that baler! Then I bought a NH 315 with a pan kicker, (yes, NH offered them for a fwe years) Liked that baler, but it was getting "long in the tooth", so I sold it, and bought my slightly used NH 570.


----------



## Vol

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> I started haying with my uncle's McCormick 45T, and then bought a well experienced JD 24T, which I added a #2 kicker to! That kicker was a huge disappointment, so I sold that baler! Then I bought a NH 315 with a pan kicker, (yes, NH offered them for a fwe years) Liked that baler, but it was getting "long in the tooth", so I sold it, and bought my slightly used NH 570.


Dave what do you have planted in the bare plot in the first pic.....pumpkins?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Vol said:


> Dave what do you have planted in the bare plot in the first pic.....pumpkins?
> 
> Regards, Mike


That was Sheepdogs Brother's vegetable garden, back then, and ,yes, prolly a few hills of pumpkins. It's now lawn!


----------



## Tx Jim

Vol said:


> The pickup on the 338 is 74" as well as the 348. Biggest difference in the 338 versus the 348 is the strokes per minute. The 338 is 80spm versus the 348 at 93spm. The 338 and 348 have 6 tooth bars in the pickup whereas the 336 had just 4 tooth bars. That is most noticeable in fine/short hay. The 6 bar machines don't miss any of the shorter hay.
> 
> Regards, Mike.


Mike

Another important difference between 338 & 348 is number of hay dogs. 338 has 3 while 348 has 6 hay dogs plus 348 has a heavier flywheel

Jim


----------



## r82230

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> I started haying with my uncle's McCormick 45T, and then bought a well experienced JD 24T, which I added a #2 kicker to! That kicker was a huge disappointment, so I sold that baler! Then I bought a NH 315 with a pan kicker, (yes, NH offered them for a fwe years) Liked that baler, but it was getting "long in the tooth", so I sold it, and bought my slightly used NH 570.


Seems someone is under the shade tree, taking the first picture, BEFORE the job is completed.  :lol:  :lol:, had to pull your chain some.

Larry


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

r82230 said:


> Seems someone is under the shade tree, taking the first picture, BEFORE the job is completed.  :lol:  :lol:, had to pull your chain some.
> 
> Larry


Ya caught me! 

Did ya git a count on what was in the wagon?   

Dave

PS: The picture in my avatar was 2 of the wagons I baled that day!  

Copied from my journal on June 23, 2005:

Baled and delivered 337 bales!


----------



## SwingOak

Vol said:


> 24T's are great machines that make a very pretty bale when correctly dialed in.....but they are slow. 65 strokes/pm . The narrow pickup is aggravating on them. If I was looking for another Deere baler, I would go with the 338 or 348. The pickup on the 336 is only 2" wider than the 24T at 61" versus the 24T at 59"(insignificant).
> 
> The pickup on the 338 is 74" as well as the 348. Biggest difference in the 338 versus the 348 is the strokes per minute. The 338 is 80spm versus the 348 at 93spm. The 338 and 348 have 6 tooth bars in the pickup whereas the 336 had just 4 tooth bars. That is most noticeable in fine/short hay. The 6 bar machines don't miss any of the shorter hay.
> 
> I sold my 24T to a good friend of mine many years ago.....and I wish I had just kept it. I really liked that little bitty baler.
> 
> Regards, Mike.


That's some good and helpful information right there!! Thanks!!! Yep the 24T makes a very nice bale, a lot better bale than my even older NH s68. I got some classics. And I have to say I think the auger in the JD balers is far superior to the NH design. But considering I don't have a lot of hay land - it's hard to justify the expense of a new(er) baler. So they keep breaking and I keep fixing 'em...


----------



## IH 1586

Getting spoiled this year. This is my uncles tractor that he had me do spring maintenance on and has not taken it back home yet. Sure is nice having another decent hp tractor for haying.

Getting closer to having first done. 30 acres to go. Still have most of my custom left. Just did a baleage one last week and have one more left. They should have been done by middle of June if not end of May.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

She's a beauty Chris!


----------



## Vol

paoutdoorsman said:


> She's a beauty Chris!


She is a beauty....looks like a limo and I know she rides like one too!

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> I started haying with my uncle's McCormick 45T,


I had a Ford 3000 Select-o-speed Gas tractor at the time, and Uncle had always pulled the 45T with his Farmall H!
I hitched up to the 45T with my 3000, and Uncle wanted to know If I thought that little tractor would run the baler! I didn't even bother to explain that the 3000 had as much power as an M, plus independent PTO and shift on the go! I just told him I thought so, and let my "little" Ford speak for itself!   :lol:

PS: I didn't dare to hitch my Ford 4000 select-o-speed diesel to that poor old 45T!


----------



## Hayjosh

I had some good buddies up from Ohio, they come up every summer. Both car guys, but also city guys wholesomely ignorant to country living or doing hay. They've always been pretty inquisitive about my hay equipment and have wanted to put up some hay for several years. This past weekend the timing worked out just right that the small field next to my house was ready for second cutting. So these two, having never handled a bale of hay in their life, learned how to stack a wagon for the first time. They did 140 bales and I'm pretty sure it about killed them. But as you can see from the pictures, they did a nice job. I was sure to let them know that my 'regular help,' 15 year old twin brothers, will stack 400 bales in an afternoon and not blink.

They definitely had a newfound respect for those that do this work. Of course, I had a newfound respect for him for doing this with his shirt off, despite not heeding my warnings. It was good entertainment value for me on the tractor.


----------



## Vol

Funny, and your right, he needs to put his shirt back on. But, give them credit, most citified's would not even consider attempting this.

Regards, Mike


----------



## IH 1586

Vol said:


> She is a beauty....looks like a limo and I know she rides like one too!
> 
> Regards, Mike





paoutdoorsman said:


> She's a beauty Chris!


Thank you,

Very smooth driving tractor. Wife is in love with it and it may just stay here. Uncle only put on approx 30 hours a year on it, so it needed ran. He's had it for approx. 8 years. It is a repaint with unknown hours. Hour meter has 39,7xx. Tenths work and the xx just rock back and forth. Pretty sure all of it is inaccurate. Think when he was looking for a tractor the shiny paint drew him in. I'm more curious where it's been. Runs and sound great the only thing I miss is the hi/lo. Constantly trying to find it.


----------



## Hayman1

Hayjosh said:


> I had some good buddies up from Ohio, they come up every summer. Both car guys, but also city guys wholesomely ignorant to country living or doing hay. They've always been pretty inquisitive about my hay equipment and have wanted to put up some hay for several years. This past weekend the timing worked out just right that the small field next to my house was ready for second cutting. So these two, having never handled a bale of hay in their life, learned how to stack a wagon for the first time. They did 140 bales and I'm pretty sure it about killed them. But as you can see from the pictures, they did a nice job. I was sure to let them know that my 'regular help,' 15 year old twin brothers, will stack 400 bales in an afternoon and not blink.
> 
> They definitely had a newfound respect for those that do this work. Of course, I had a newfound respect for him for doing this with his shirt off, despite not heeding my warnings. It was good entertainment value for me on the tractor.


that is some pretty hay about to be cut


----------



## paoutdoorsman

IH 1586 said:


> Thank you,
> 
> Very smooth driving tractor. Wife is in love with it and it may just stay here. Uncle only put on approx 30 hours a year on it, so it needed ran. He's had it for approx. 8 years. It is a repaint with unknown hours. Hour meter has 39,7xx. Tenths work and the xx just rock back and forth. Pretty sure all of it is inaccurate. Think when he was looking for a tractor the shiny paint drew him in. I'm more curious where it's been. Runs and sound great the only thing I miss is the hi/lo. Constantly trying to find it.


Hi/Lo is the one thing I really wish my 2755 had. The additional speed choices would be so welcomed for tedding and raking!


----------



## IH 1586

paoutdoorsman said:


> Hi/Lo is the one thing I really wish my 2755 had. The additional speed choices would be so welcomed for tedding and raking!


I've never driven a 40,50,55 series without one. Hard to get used to it.


----------



## Hayman1

IH 1586 said:


> I've never driven a 40,50,55 series without one. Hard to get used to it.


A 2755 with hi-lo is an awesome haying tractor. Wish I had mine back.


----------



## LukeS

Hayman1 said:


> A 2755 with hi-lo is an awesome haying tractor. Wish I had mine back.


Definitely agree!!


----------



## stack em up

Cut about 60 acres of meadow brome pasture and another 20 acres of reed canarygrass yesterday and today. With as shit of a spring we had, been beautiful last few weeks.


----------



## bja105

It has been a mixed year for me. I got a new job that gets me home earlier, but I can't survive on the pay for long. I did get a lot of hay made, so I guess its time to find a real job. Money for upgrades has been hard to come by.

I planted four acres of Sorghum-Sudan. between under fertilizing and weeds, it has been disappointing so far. After the initial grazing, I mowed the worst of the weeds and gave it more Urea. We got 3 inches of rain that night, so who knows if I benefited.

First grazing, some of it was taller than my cows.



The week we grazed the Sorghum Sudan, we also borrowed my neighbor's Murray Gray bull. So far, I am very happy with him. He hasn't killed me, and he respects a single strand of electric wire between paddocks. The price was right, free! I have good neighbors and try to be a good neighbor.

Bringing the bull across the road. I lead our Jersey as bait, while my wife and daughter brought up the rear on horses.



The bull went right to work. I have 3 cows and 4 heifers for him. We did AI on 2 cows and 2 heifers, but I think only the heifers took.



Haying has been tough. I had a flat tire and rusted through rim on my rotary scythe. I found one in the weeds an hour away and bought it, hoping to use mine for parts. Since May, I haven't been able to find someone to haul it home for me. I took a tire off of the new one, so I could run mine. That cost me the only window we had in early June. It rained the rest of the month. I had lots of good weather in July, but I was on call every time the weather was good. Fortunately, this company doesn't get many overtime calls.

Last year, I made 60 bales, baling my last on July 1st. Those 60, and 10 two year old 4x4 bales I was given fed me through the winter with no purchased hay.

This year, I made 0 bales before July 1st! I made 110 bales in July! They are mostly over ripe, but good enough.

My field. 15 acres of mostly orchard and timothy, with a little brome, reed canary, and weeds. I put lime on this Spring, and the Red clover really came on, too.



My three point four wheel rake. I flip it over, and it fluffs the hay well enough until I get my tedder.



My tractor and baler, the day I bought the baler. Its a 605C, with the belts shortened to make a 4' diameter bale. Yes, all of my equipment is as old as I am!



Last week, I made hay with the teen son of my neighbor who owns the bull. They are Amish, and use a sickle bar mower, a NH 56 Rake, and a stationary 24T baler. They bring the hay to the baler with a horse drawn hay buck.

Hay buck



Hay buck gathering a windrow



Baling a few years ago with their previous baler, a 14T powered by a belt PTO and a Farmall M on steel wheels. One or two sons fork the hay into the baler, while other sons stack on the wagon.



This time, the son and I wanted to use my tractor. I mowed, tedded, and raked. We hitched up their baler (it has its own engine) and their wagon. The horse drawn wagon has a too long tongue for hitching to the baler, so we improvised. We chained it to the baler axle. We could only turn right, and the chute was constantly falling off the wagon, but we did it. When we got a wagon full, I round baled and kept the rest.

The last two weeks, my 17 year old daughter has been bringing back the bales, while my 10 and 12 year old sons set out pallets for her. This weekend I but on the loader and front bale spear, and finished. We have 63 on pallets, 10 of those tarped. The rest are on the ground. In Fall, I will set out bales in our pasture, and use poly wire to rotate them through the bales like we do to the grass in the growing season. I almost never need to start the tractor in cold weather.



pics added


----------



## Hayjosh

I have an early 4610 just like that, but with a canopy and aviation tires on the front. It's a nice tractor for square baling with plenty of power, but I don't like the gear speeds (6 mph isn't very fast for the fastest field speed), unsynchronized transmission, and the hydraulics are SLOW so I get pissed off real easily when I'm using it with the loader.


----------



## stack em up

Finished round baling for the year, minus cornstalks. Rest will be square baled to make it easier at lambing time. Feels good to be done with the big portion of hay as now we can focus on the grain farm portion.

Been having problem with grasshoppers eating thru the bale film on wet wrapped bales, using lots of Gorilla tape to fill the holes.


----------



## Hayjosh

Getting ready to bale up some purdy second cutting grass.


----------



## r82230

Well most of 3rd cutting done.

Here is what it looked like while cutting.




  








2019 08 Cutting




__
r82230


__
Aug 12, 2019








Got it spread out after tedding.





  








2019 08 Tedded




__
r82230


__
Aug 12, 2019








Raked up.





  








2019 08 Raked




__
r82230


__
Aug 12, 2019








Made into them little packages.





  








2019 08 Baled




__
r82230


__
Aug 12, 2019








345 of them loaded, last 15 where still on the front of the telly.





  








2019 08 Loaded




__
r82230


__
Aug 12, 2019








Got em put away, waiting for the rain that didn't appear :angry30 miles south, got over 4-5", with flooding).




  








2019 08 PutAway




__
r82230


__
Aug 12, 2019








Wasn't quite as efficient this time 4 1/2 hours from starting to bale to having them (360 bales) stacked in the barn. But then again, only one person, field 3/4 mile from hay shed and having to open/close two gates 4 times might have been an influence.  The disadvantage of cows. 

Larry


----------



## Draft Horse Hay

Hayjosh said:


> I have an early 4610 just like that, but with a canopy and aviation tires on the front. It's a nice tractor for square baling with plenty of power, but I don't like the gear speeds (6 mph isn't very fast for the fastest field speed), unsynchronized transmission, and the hydraulics are SLOW so I get pissed off real easily when I'm using it with the loader.


WOW -- you must have pretty nice fields if 6 mph isn't fast enough. My tractor can go a lot faster than that but I'd bounce everything all to hell if I went over 4.


----------



## foz682

Few pics from our season

One of my 15 yr old daughter tedding with our new Massey 4709 and loving it.

Tried Sorghum Sudan for the first time this year, planted on June 28th, been coming pretty slow but finally starting to look like something the last week or so.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Hey , another fellow Pronovost user   added remote control steering to mine years ago. Certainly makes it easier on the operator..


----------



## swmnhay

Late summer alfalfa seeding.Layed in dry dirt 2 weeks until I got .90"a week ago.


----------



## JD3430

Dropped the hammer on 2nd cutting today in near perfect weather conditions. Did get a little cloudy later in the day, but low humidity and breezy.


----------



## Josh in WNY

The first few pics are my dad and I moving the last of the 1st cutting rounds in from the field.





















The rest of the pics are from the 2nd cutting that we did yesterday.





































































All I can say about this hay season is "meh". We were very wet which made it hard to get 1st cutting in, but it was also so thick that yields were great... most places were just over 100 small squares an acre when we're normally 70 to 80 bales. It was actually thick enough that I thought there was something wrong with the JD 4230 or the JD 945 mower it was pulling. The mower's flails were using up so much HP that the tractor was overheating even when running in A1/A2. We finished up 1st cutting on most of our fields late enough that I don't think a 2nd cutting will be worth the effort. We did put up some 2nd cutting off the first two fields we mowed yesterday afternoon, though. Looks good, but does have a few weeds in it, unfortunately. Given the way hay is in our area this year, I don't expect to have too much trouble moving it.

Now, unless we get a perfect week sometime in September, it's time to start planning for next years harvest!


----------



## VA Haymaker

Josh in WNY said:


> All I can say about this hay season is "meh". We were very wet which made it hard to get 1st cutting in, but it was also so thick that yields were great... most places were just over 100 small squares an acre when we're normally 70 to 80 bales. It was actually thick enough that I thought there was something wrong with the JD 4230 or the JD 945 mower it was pulling. The mower's flails were using up so much HP that the tractor was overheating even when running in A1/A2. We finished up 1st cutting on most of our fields late enough that I don't think a 2nd cutting will be worth the effort. We did put up some 2nd cutting off the first two fields we mowed yesterday afternoon, though. Looks good, but does have a few weeds in it, unfortunately. Given the way hay is in our area this year, I don't expect to have too much trouble moving it.
> 
> Now, unless we get a perfect week sometime in September, it's time to start planning for next years harvest!


Looks great! I'm a little biased, but that JD square baler really kicks out some nice looking bales of hay!


----------



## Josh in WNY

leeave96 said:


> Looks great! I'm a little biased, but that JD square baler really kicks out some nice looking bales of hay!


These bales were looking better than the 1st cutting bales. I need to sharpen the knife and adjust the plunger a little over the winder to get rid of the scalloping on the knife side of the bale when you start to push hay through it too quick, it does do a nice job though. The only real complaint I have is that it's one of the older models with only a 4-ball twine box. That might be another job for the winter... I think I could make it a 6-ball twine box with a little bit of fabricating. We typically don't bale more than 500-600 bales in one day, but not having to worry about twine would be one less thing to keep track of on baling day and I'm hoping we can bump the bale count up to 800-900 per day next year.


----------



## IH 1586

Josh in WNY said:


> These bales were looking better than the 1st cutting bales. I need to sharpen the knife and adjust the plunger a little over the winder to get rid of the scalloping on the knife side of the bale when you start to push hay through it too quick, it does do a nice job though. The only real complaint I have is that it's one of the older models with only a 4-ball twine box. That might be another job for the winter... I think I could make it a 6-ball twine box with a little bit of fabricating. We typically don't bale more than 500-600 bales in one day, but not having to worry about twine would be one less thing to keep track of on baling day and I'm hoping we can bump the bale count up to 800-900 per day next year.


What twine do you use?


----------



## Hayman1

Josh in WNY said:


> These bales were looking better than the 1st cutting bales. I need to sharpen the knife and adjust the plunger a little over the winder to get rid of the scalloping on the knife side of the bale when you start to push hay through it too quick, it does do a nice job though. The only real complaint I have is that it's one of the older models with only a 4-ball twine box. That might be another job for the winter... I think I could make it a 6-ball twine box with a little bit of fabricating. We typically don't bale more than 500-600 bales in one day, but not having to worry about twine would be one less thing to keep track of on baling day and I'm hoping we can bump the bale count up to 800-900 per day next year.


If you go to 7200 single ball poly at 190 or 210 knot, you won't have to worry about running out with a 4 ball box. Bridon cord makes good stuff.


----------



## r82230

If they fit, a friend of mine liked the 12,000 balls (190# plastic) of twine (two 6K), about 680 bales per 12000'. I use 9,700' / 170# (plastic) and get about 550 bales verses 7,200' (or 7000') sisal at about 410 bales. Naturally, YMMV but I sure like my 8 ball box on my NH 5070, verses the old JD 24T with only 4 (remember a few decades of age between them also ).

Larry


----------



## Hayman1

Yeah, I did have a fit problem as well. Think I get around 800 bales with the singles. The ones I got from the Coop (Not Bridon) did not fit in my 570 6 ball box. Can't get 6 of the poly in there but at 1600 bales of capacity not likely to be a problem for me any more. Like them days is over!


----------



## Josh in WNY

I'm still an old school hold out... I run 9000 sisal and get 400+ bales per bundle. I think I make a little bit longer bale than most people, but the stacker wagon and everything else are set up for it, so I don't worry. With my luck, I'd spend an entire summer getting everything adjusted to a shorter bale length if I switched.

I've seen all the poly laying on the ground at my neighbors place that it worries me about getting it wrapped up in my equipment (granted, they don't exactly win any awards for how they pick up their yard). I'm sure if I was a larger producer and buying more twine to get me through the year, I'd have to look long and hard at switching due to prices... maybe all the new hemp growers in the US will bring the price down?

If I stagger the bundles of twine in a zig-zag pattern, I don't think I'd have to extend the box that much farther back than it already is to get the extra two bundles to fit.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

I'm using the Bridon 7200/190 big balls, and can get 6 of them in the twine box on my 570! 

On another note; when I was using the small balls of 7200, orange, I never noticed the li'l tails in the field! But them blue li'l tails, from the big balls, sure do show up!


----------



## IH 1586

Josh in WNY said:


> I'm still an old school hold out... I run 9000 sisal and get 400+ bales per bundle. I think I make a little bit longer bale than most people, but the stacker wagon and everything else are set up for it, so I don't worry. With my luck, I'd spend an entire summer getting everything adjusted to a shorter bale length if I switched.
> 
> I've seen all the poly laying on the ground at my neighbors place that it worries me about getting it wrapped up in my equipment (granted, they don't exactly win any awards for how they pick up their yard). I'm sure if I was a larger producer and buying more twine to get me through the year, I'd have to look long and hard at switching due to prices... maybe all the new hemp growers in the US will bring the price down?
> 
> If I stagger the bundles of twine in a zig-zag pattern, I don't think I'd have to extend the box that much farther back than it already is to get the extra two bundles to fit.


If you ever decide to change we are buying ours in Randolph, Poorman Repair. We buy the 9600.


----------



## Hayman1

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> I'm using the Bridon 7200/190 big balls, and can get 6 of them in the twine box on my 570!
> On another note; when I was using the small balls of 7200, orange, I never noticed the li'l tails in the field! But them blue li'l tails, from the big balls, sure do show up!


I have covered up this county with blue tails. Can't get #6 in the hinge compartment


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Well. Started cutting silage today. 4 weeks earlier than normal. Not because it's so fantastically good, but because the drought here is relentlessly grinding on. Again we have a zero water allocation and it hasnt rained for several weeks and my pastures are virtually wilting as they stand. It will be a long hard year again.


----------



## VA Haymaker

Square baling with the JD 5055d and 348 baler - part 1...


----------



## stack em up

If it doesn’t rain this will be the best alfalfa I’ve put up since 2017


----------



## JD3430

Under partly sunny skies and 83* temps, light winds, 48% humidity, I raked & baled 62 850lb bales in ~3 hours solo.
All nice feed hay >13%-16% on the Harvest Tec.
Most going in the barn tomorrow.


----------



## Hayjosh

leeave96 said:


> Square baling with the JD 5055d and 348 baler - part 1...


At 4:35 did it just launch one over the back? That's what it looks like when I shoot hoops


----------



## VA Haymaker

Hayjosh said:


> At 4:35 did it just launch one over the back? That's what it looks like when I shoot hoops


Yes.

I try to fill every nook and cranny on the wagons and sometimes put one over the back or off the sides.


----------



## Ox76

I remember as a kid throwing thousands of bales in summer, all the hay wagons had diagonal boards from the bottom near the floor on the sides of the racks running to the upper corners. Basically just diagonal bracing along the sides. Something like this might help your racks stay together longer and keep them looking nice like they do longer.

Nice vidya!


----------



## skyrydr2

I try to have someone in the wagon when baling so as to maximize every inch possible too,LOL and every once in a while send one over the back or over the side too.


----------



## Aaroncboo

I always thought that was kind of dangerous to have somebody in the wagon while it was throwing.


----------



## Josh in WNY

Aaroncboo said:


> I always thought that was kind of dangerous to have somebody in the wagon while it was throwing.


If you're in the wagon it's OK, it's when something messes up and you have to work around the baler that things get problematic. Getting hit by a bale out of a JD kicker vs a NH thrower (belt style) is about the same (don't ask how I know  ). The kickers do have a lockout and the rule around our farm was that if the baler isn't putting bales in a wagon, the kicker gets locked out... doesn't matter if it's parked with no tractor hooked to it or not. The first thing we did when we got off the tractor/wagon was to lock out the kicker... made it fun when we forgot to turn the lock off and started baling again.

We ran one of the older model 30 kickers on our JD 336, the newer style kickers make it even easier to be locked out. The model 30 has a little lever tucked around the frame at the top, the new ones have a bar that runs across the top that's a lot easier to see/reach. The protective screen on the newer ones also lifts up and will automatically engage the lock when it is up.

Edit: One other thing I'll add, even with all the safety features, they are dangerous and have killed people. It's about like any other piece of equipment, it'll be as safe as the operator makes it.


----------



## Ox76

The last time I tried stacking the wagon while baling the guy I was working with trying to keep a smaller dairy farm going was laughing like hell, thinking it was funny that I couldn't keep up with the 80 lb bales that were flying outta that big NH baler at the rate of about a bale every 15 seconds or so. He thought it was funny that I was getting hit by those bales and stumbling around the wagon, fighting and trying like hell to keep up and get them stacked. Did he reduce rpms? No. Did he drop a gear or two? No. Kept right on as fast and hard as he could. I was pissed like you wouldn't believe. I hopped out of the wagon and started walking for the barn. I gave him a glare and noticed he wasn't smiling and laughing anymore. Ain't so funny now, is it?!?! Now you can do it all by yourself, @$$hole.

What kind of jerk would do this to somebody else who's trying as hard as he can to help? What's wrong with people?


----------



## skyrydr2

Them jd kickers are dangerous! The belt type throwers are much safer as they can not do anything without the pto turning! Mine is totally adjustable too i can control distance and left to right easily. 
Most of the time i can put the bale right where they want it. But trying to turn a corner and pickup hay and watch the kicker all at the same time can get pretty tricky .


----------



## skyrydr2

Ox76 said:


> What kind of jerk would do this to somebody else who's trying as hard as he can to help? What's wrong with people?


 HEY! That jerk sounds like me! 
If your a potty mouth know it all little punk.... your gonna get BALED! That's what happened to my brothers kid! He got his ass BEAT by them bales! Now he stays clear of the farm equipment and hay fields period! He would jump on a tractor and bomb around the field like it was a race track or something? Always have to dis-able stuff so he doesn't beat on it was getting old... 
He was even insulting my farm help and that did it for me! He was in the wagon and I was baling! Hehehe! The second I stopped he jumped out and ran like the wind, lol,even my helper (Whiskers) was rolling on the bales laughing as he was in the wagon too.


----------



## JD3430

skyrydr2 said:


> HEY! That jerk sounds like me!
> If your a potty mouth know it all little punk.... your gonna get BALED! That's what happened to my brothers kid! He got his ass BEAT by them bales! Now he stays clear of the farm equipment and hay fields period! He would jump on a tractor and bomb around the field like it was a race track or something? Always have to dis-able stuff so he doesn't beat on it was getting old...
> He was even insulting my farm help and that did it for me! He was in the wagon and I was baling! Hehehe! The second I stopped he jumped out and ran like the wind, lol,even my helper (Whiskers) was rolling on the bales laughing as he was in the wagon too.


Sounds like a lot of kids today. They know the whole book on a subject and never even read chapter 1.
Every once in a while you run across a humble, hard working well raised respectful kid, but man on man, these kids think they know everything about something by reading "Wikipedia". Life just don't work that way.
Making hay is a TOUGH business and last I saw, it's still long hours, bruises and cuts and a good bit of frustration

OX,
I know what you mean..
Cruelty is a mental illness and you see it everywhere. It's an epidemic on the internet and pretty bad in the "real" world, too. Usually it happens with individuals who actually hate themselves. That guy was probably just getting his own frustrations in life out on you.
The best thing to do is not let yourself become a cruel, abusive person like him.

*Now if it's a young know it all who deserved a little "come-upins" that a little different*


----------



## Ox76

I hear you guys. And I can absolutely without a doubt tell you that I've never been one of those big mouth know it all punk ass kids. I started haying on the farms at age 11. 11! Can you believe that? I got paid a whole dollar to unload a hay wagon (I wasn't big enough to be in the haymow). I used to go to the neighboring old folks to "hang out". He was a retired dairy farmer and would put put around on an old JD B getting firewood and had an old 72 Ford F100 with a 3 on the tree. We'd go down to the outskirts of a big town and sell sweet corn at a dollar a baker's dozen out the back of that truck. I never really fit in with my own peers and I was always seeking out the older folks because this is where I felt I fit in. Weird, right?

Yeah, this guy I was working with had something wrong. One of those "that'll never work" no matter what my idea was, but several months down the road there is my idea implemented and he's over there patting himself on the back because his idea was so great. Guess he thought I'd forgot about my own idea a few months ago? Just bizarre.

People never fail to amuse me. Or piss me off.

And I know of those big mouth, disrespectful brat kids you speak of. I can't be around them. They are one of the few things in this world that lights my fuse and I don't want to go to jail. All I can do is leave the premises as quickly as possible! And if I had my druthers around a little shit like that you can bet I'd feed him bales too!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Guys, ya just gotta remember that youth and exuberance can ALWAYS be overcome with old age and TREACHERY!    :lol:


----------



## skyrydr2

I think everyone has given this kid a chance too, but he just does not pay attention and is diverted back to stupid land! I gave him many chances MANY! Far too Many! In most folks books, and I blame every single solitary second of his down falls on his mother! Useless, selfish LAZY ASSED individual I ever set eyes on and ruined an otherwise good kid that just needed attention and guidance but never got it! Only got yelled at and then fed meds for some lame assed excuse for being a lazy parent! Yup ADHD! LAZY DISEASE! Is what it should really be called! 
Anyways I'll stop my rant now , it was fun while it lasted watching him try to catch them bales,cruel? maybe? But he knows now I don't fool around. 
Well it's off to work now, and maybe even get a bit more second cutting done! Just came off a little 2 acre lot that yielded 223 bales of absolutely GORGEOUS hay!


----------



## Josh in WNY

skyrydr2 said:


> Them jd kickers are dangerous! The belt type throwers are much safer as they can not do anything without the pto turning! Mine is totally adjustable too i can control distance and left to right easily.
> Most of the time i can put the bale right where they want it. But trying to turn a corner and pickup hay and watch the kicker all at the same time can get pretty tricky .


The JD kickers won't kick if the PTO isn't running. Some of the earlier ones (T models) might have, but not the more modern ones.


----------



## VA Haymaker

Josh in WNY said:


> The JD kickers won't kick if the PTO isn't running. Some of the earlier ones (T models) might have, but not the more modern ones.


True. When the PTO is shutoff on our JD kicker, the kicker no longer can throw. Hydraulic tension is the same too. We finish baling, turn off the PTO and pull the bales out. When you raise the safety basket around the kicker, it mechanically trips the lockout on the thrower. Ours is a #42 thrower.

For those that may not know (not trying to be Captain Obvious...) the distance and side to side placement of the bale are adjustable on the fly. You can slice a bale like a golf ball and into the wagon in a turn too. The high arch of the throw allows attacking higher in the front too. We've kind of found that place and added and additional board across the front of some wagons to increase the height. With a little practice, you can really fully load a kicker wagon. I've had the wagons full to the rack top and then tossed more bales higher to get as many on the wagon as possible. However, I send my share of bales over the side too... ;-)

Bill


----------



## RockyHill

2019 baling in the field finished yesterday (rebaling will come this winter  )

Baling out the last windrow, the end was in sight

















Bree, the English Shepherd puppy enjoying the field after bales picked up









Shelia


----------



## TJ Hendren

It finally stopped raining long enough and got hot enough to get the red river crabgrass to grow well. 14 acres made 75 4x65" bales.


----------



## JD3430

Trying to get another 50 acres dropped this morning, then baled a few hours in the afternoon and went back to cutting hay again into the night. Caught a nice sunset picture about 7:15 and then hit Route 1 @ 33MPH on the way home.


----------



## glasswrongsize

JD3430 said:


> Trying to get another 50 acres dropped this morning, then baled a few hours in the afternoon and went back to cutting hay again into the night. Caught a nice sunset picture about 7:15 and then hit Route 1 @ 33MPH on the way home.


Two lanes going the same direction??!! I've seen it before, but not in this county. A good many of our roads wouldn't handle 33mpg in a pickup. Sure is neat to see what others contend with.

Mark


----------



## JD3430

1st pic: yesterday's haul: 59) 4x5's on 10 acres. I was happy with that yield on 2nd cutting.

2nd pic: view from one of my "jap tractors" while raking of the other "jap tractor" with my BR7060 silage special.


----------



## Ox76

I'm still trying to wrap my head around 33 mph in a tractor! I thought the old 66 and 86 series IH tractors were quite fast, at least compared to all the others I've driven. I guess I've never been privy to using newer machinery. Maybe one day...


----------



## TJ Hendren

Some of the European tractors will fly, they are required to over there. My 8240 Ford was built to stay in Europe somehow it found its way over here. In road gear at 1300 RPM it will do 18 MPH. No way in heck will I open it up, especially on our roads.


----------



## Hayman1

TJ Hendren said:


> Some of the European tractors will fly, they are required to over there. My 8240 Ford was built to stay in Europe somehow it found its way over here. In road gear at 1300 RPM it will do 18 MPH. No way in heck will I open it up, especially on our roads.


Visited my friends farm in Ireland several years ago. They constantly talk about whether you have a 32K gearbox which is short for tractor flies down the road. All tractors have licence plates and road insurance. On the other hand, they don't have dump trucks there or certainly not in numbers like we do. If they want lumber, they drive the tractor and flatbed to the lumber store. If they want gravel, the go to the quarry with the tractor and dump trailer sometimes a considerable distance away. And, obtw, their roads aren't all that great to fly on either.


----------



## IH 1586

Ox76 said:


> I'm still trying to wrap my head around 33 mph in a tractor! I thought the old 66 and 86 series IH tractors were quite fast, at least compared to all the others I've driven. I guess I've never been privy to using newer machinery. Maybe one day...


I've driven my cousins with road gear (25 mph) . was not comfortable with a loaded liquid manure tank on at that speed. Empty was fine.


----------



## JD3430

Ox76 said:


> I'm still trying to wrap my head around 33 mph in a tractor! I thought the old 66 and 86 series IH tractors were quite fast, at least compared to all the others I've driven. I guess I've never been privy to using newer machinery. Maybe one day...


Funny how I'll jump into one of my Kubotas and with a top speed of 24MPH and it feels like you're crawling.  
I farm 12 locations in about a 15 mile circle and its always a threat of rain, so time is precious. 
It handles excellent at 33MPH. Has CVT, front suspension, cab suspension and 4 wheel braking. Feels like driving a truck.

Mine is an older version, the newer versions are even more advanced (and expensive beyond belief).


----------



## Ox76

IH 1586 said:


> I've driven my cousins with road gear (25 mph) . was not comfortable with a loaded liquid manure tank on at that speed. Empty was fine.


We had a big Gehl honeywagon and pulled it with a IH 3388 2+2. I called it the Anteater. It felt fine loaded or empty but it was an unusual tractor to begin with. It was absolutely the most solid and most planted feeling tractor I've ever run. It was impossible to get stuck. Used it to the pull feeder wagon out to the heifers every morning because the mud and crap was so deep during spring melt nothing else could get out through there. It would stop moving, mud up to and sometimes past the steps. I'd just pick a low gear, like 2 low and keep at half throttle and keep turning the wheel lock to lock. It would snake as far as you cared to go! Awesome machine.


----------



## JD3430

Ox76 said:


> We had a big Gehl honeywagon and pulled it with a IH 3388 2+2. I called it the Anteater. It felt fine loaded or empty but it was an unusual tractor to begin with. It was absolutely the most solid and most planted feeling tractor I've ever run. It was impossible to get stuck. Used it to the pull feeder wagon out to the heifers every morning because the mud and crap was so deep during spring melt nothing else could get out through there. It would stop moving, mud up to and sometimes past the steps. I'd just pick a low gear, like 2 low and keep at half throttle and keep turning the wheel lock to lock. It would snake as far as you cared to go! Awesome machine.


We used to call those the "Snoopy" tractor.
I am still intrigued by them.


----------



## Ox76

Personally I think they're a fantastic machine. Problems arose when others thought it was a heavy tillage tractor and dualled it up front and back, hung weights, loaded tires, etc. and tore them up (because it's a center pivot and 4x4, right? Makes it a Steiger and a cheap one at that!). As long as you use it as a MFWD machine it's great and will last a long time. There's a driveshaft that spins at engine rpm that needs to be greased daily. Other than that, regular maintenance. Pins, bushings occasionally at higher hours and hoses now and again because they all have to flex at every turn but it rode like a Cadillac across rough fields, had traction for days and was the go to machine for tough jobs. I loved it. We didn't have to do a thing to it in 4 years besides regular maintenance. I'll have another one if God will let me live for at least another 20 years or so. That and a boxcar Magnum, 7220 proabably, is what I'm shooting for. Oh - and a 1486. Don't ask why!

I should make it but one never knows....


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Doubt many on here would have done canola hay before....


----------



## swmnhay

Cutting orchardgrass.Might be last yr for this farm its going up for sale Oct.Estate sale.Hayed it for about 15 yrs



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2731185483560813


----------



## Vol

swmnhay said:


> Cutting orchardgrass.Might be last yr for this farm its going up for sale Oct.Estate sale.Hayed it for about 15 yrs
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2731185483560813


That really looked thick and lush.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1

swmnhay said:


> Cutting orchardgrass.Might be last yr for this farm its going up for sale Oct.Estate sale.Hayed it for about 15 yrs
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2731185483560813


Lookin good!


----------



## Vol

Last load of little squares for 2019 was baled and put into storage today. There will be no October cuttings this year due to the severe drought.

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up

Pretty tight stacks there Mike. Makes me want a Kuhn’s more and more.


----------



## Vol

stack em up said:


> Pretty tight stacks there Mike. Makes me want a Kuhn's more and more.


You know folks make more of loose grabs of hay coming out of an accumulator than they should. You tighten them up when you grab them with the grapple. Loose grabs really are meaningless for the most part.

I have two grapples that I bought from Kuhns. They very work well and are really flawless. I always place more down pressure on the very front of the grapple to bite into the bale ends farthest from you while seated.

When you don't have to worry with electronic switches or hydraulics, it makes an operation very very simple. I have used my Kuhns system for eight full seasons now and I have only replaced the trip cable that had become frayed. I just bought some cable locally to make the repair. I wish the rest of my equipment was this simplistic.

Regards, Mike


----------



## r82230

Mike,

Any particular reason for being so tail heavy (talking about the over hang)? Or are you limited with the running gear reach?

I'm kind of cautious, being I have been on the front of a wagon (similar to what yours looks like), hand stacking and had the opportunity to take a little un-expected ride one time. Seems it wasn't fun, lucky nothing broken on my part.

Larry


----------



## swmnhay

Had 8" of rain on this field last week


----------



## Vol

r82230 said:


> Mike,
> 
> Any particular reason for being so tail heavy (talking about the over hang)? Or are you limited with the running gear reach?
> 
> I'm kind of cautious, being I have been on the front of a wagon (similar to what yours looks like), hand stacking and had the opportunity to take a little un-expected ride one time. Seems it wasn't fun, lucky nothing broken on my part.
> 
> Larry


Larry, I bought this wagon as it is.....It has steel I-beams under the bed. It also has large balloon tires which is kinda hard to tell from the pic. It hasn't budged an inch when loading the tail first. It is a older New Holland gear. This is strictly a field wagon as I took it on the road one time and said never again....It's a swimmer.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Jimmy Bartlett

Here's the hay crew lined up after this last cutting. I still have a lot to learn but we're starting to make a few nice bales.


----------



## Vol

Good looking outfit Jimmy.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay

Custom drilled this field Aug 11 so 40 days after seeding now.

16# alfalfa

5# grass mix








...


----------



## r82230

Swmn, did plant the grass showing in second picture at same time?
Looking good for certain.

Larry


----------



## Vol

swmnhay said:


> Custom drilled this field Aug 11 so 40 days after seeding now.
> 
> 16# alfalfa
> 
> 5# grass mix


Did you use your 750?

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay

r82230 said:


> Swmn, did plant the grass showing in second picture at same time?
> Looking good for certain.
> Larry


yes I did.I dribbled 11# of alfalfa from small seed box on top of ground and ran a mix of 5# Alf and 5# grass down seed tubes into openers.He used a grooved roller behind me with my 750 drill.

Wish he would of rolled in front of me also it was a very mellow seed bed.


----------



## Gearclash

Finished alfalfa for the year yesterday. 160 acres of 100% alfalfa, odd shaped field with a pivot. Infested with ugly washouts and ugly pivot tracks. We raked 2 15' swaths together on Thursday, then Friday raked two windrows together again (so 60' of crop on a windrow) and round baled it. 120 bales, took about 4 1/2 hours to bale it.


----------



## stack em up

Cutting 19 acres of second cut reed canarygrass. Might make some decent feed, if nothing else it can be bedding.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Looks like a beautiful stand Cy!


----------



## swmnhay

paoutdoorsman said:


> Looks like a beautiful stand Cy!


This is same field that died off earlier.From chemical??He said reseed it so I did.I been checking it a couple times a week to see if any issues with it and good so far.


----------



## endrow

swmnhay said:


> This is same field that died off earlier.From chemical??He said reseed it so I did.I been checking it a couple times a week to see if any issues with it and good so far.


 Did the company provide the seed for the replant


----------



## swmnhay

endrow said:


> Did the company provide the seed for the replant


1/2 even tho they nor I or the landowner thought it was anything to do with the seed.

I seeded another field off the same pallet and lot number about the same time as his first seeding thAt turned out fine.


----------



## cjsr8595

How about this for some action, at least it was noon on a Friday, I was able to find some bearings and get the last 20 or so bales done for the year. Maintenance this winter!


----------



## IH 1586

Had a hail mary this last week. Last Sunday laid down 42 acres of 2nd and 3rd cutting after 3 inches of rain in 3 weeks. (back to standing water and soft ground). Monday light rain no drying. Started baling on Thursday, finished Sunday 1757 small squares, 26 4x4 rounds. In addition to that fitted and reseeded a customers pasture and planted my rye (24 acres) working after dark to get this all done before it got any later. Could be the last of the dry hay in this area for this year.

Now on to baleage and try to finish the 1st cutting I still have standing.


----------



## r82230

Well I might be done for the season, baled a little more than 500 ss bales of 4th cutting last Friday (had 4 days with no rain, just some heavy dews to contend with).

Here is my dilemma on this field:





  








4th cutting short 1 2019




__
r82230


__
Sep 20, 2019











  








4th cutting short 2019




__
r82230


__
Sep 20, 2019








4th cutting, better than 50% bloom, the green (shorter stuff) is could be called 5th cutting. This field started to blossom 2 weeks ago. I'm leaning towards letting it go, even though it could be $10 a bale hay. Plus I have been trying to not cut much later than September 15th in my neck of the woods.

FYI, if I had gotten a little of June's moisture in August, this field would be around 30" in height, not 15". Heck on the 'dryer' spots it might be a stretch to be 12" high. I have two other fields that are at least this tall, that the 3rd cutting was taken about 18 days behind this field (I might just take some 4th cutting off them, with the right weather, but I will be gambling).

Larry


----------



## VA Haymaker

r82230 said:


> Well I might be done for the season, baled a little more than 500 ss bales of 4th cutting last Friday (had 4 days with no rain, just some heavy dews to contend with).
> 
> Here is my dilemma on this field:
> 
> 4th cutting, better than 50% bloom, the green (shorter stuff) is could be called 5th cutting. This field started to blossom 2 weeks ago. I'm leaning towards letting it go, even though it could be $10 a bale hay. Plus I have been trying to not cut much later than September 15th in my neck of the woods.
> 
> FYI, if I had gotten a little of June's moisture in August, this field would be around 30" in height, not 15". Heck on the 'dryer' spots it might be a stretch to be 12" high. I have two other fields that are at least this tall, that the 3rd cutting was taken about 18 days behind this field (I might just take some 4th cutting off them, with the right weather, but I will be gambling).
> 
> Larry


At $10 per bale - my vote is to cut it!


----------



## CowboyRam

The last of our third cutting now in the stack yard; baler all cleaned up and put way, just need to cover the knotters up. They turn off our water October 1st; I have had my fill of irrigating for the year, I am glad haying season is coming to and end, although I am still not ready for snow yet.


----------



## JD3430

Bringing a pair of 850 pounders across the old Pennsylvania RR, Chester Creek Line railroad tracks in the M135X today. It's a melancholy kind of scene. In 1972, the rail track bed and several RR creek bridges were destroyed by Hurricane Agnes about 2 miles upstream from my picture. A rain supercell from Agnes created a devastating flood in the beautiful Chester Creek near Wawa, PA. Several rail cars were marooned on sidings and left for years until an adventuring company took a small locomotive out to get them. 
The rail was abandoned and will never reopen again. In 1945, a very famous artist, NC Wyeth and his grandson were killed by a train crossing a street just a few hundred feet from my picture on the very same railroad.

Fortunately my little town still has active freight rails that continue to prosper and move lots of freight. This abandoned rail line terminated just another mile down in the middle of my town in what was once a Mill, now turned into a museum.

Funny how "extreme weather" is such a big topic in today's news cycle, yet our little town has never seen the likes of a storm like Hurricane Agnes, 47 years ago.


----------



## endrow

JD3430 said:


> Bringing a pair of 850 pounders across the old Pennsylvania RR, Chester Creek Line railroad tracks in the M135X today. It's a melancholy kind of scene. In 1972, the rail track bed and several RR creek bridges were destroyed by Hurricane Agnes about 2 miles upstream from my picture. A rain supercell from Agnes created a devastating flood in the beautiful Chester Creek near Wawa, PA.
> The rail was abandoned and will never reopen again. In 1945, a very famous artist, NC Wyeth and his grandson were killed by a train crossing a street just a few hundred feet from my picture on the very same railroad.
> Fortunately my little town still has active freight rails that continue to prosper and move lots of freight. This abandoned rail line terminated just another mile down in the middle of my town in what was once a Mill, now turned into a museum.
> Funny how "extreme weather" is such a big topic in today's news cycle, yet our little town has never seen the likes of a storm like Hurricane Agnes, 47 years ago.


 I was 14 years old and remember hurricane Agnes like it was yesterday. All local towns in the area here have the rail road running through it And a Creek , And A dam. Many dams burst. Lots of history was lost in this area during Agnes


----------



## Uphayman

This is what our area has to contend with this season. We haven't dropped any hay since late August. I was offered use of a tube wrapper, and will put that into play when the monsoon ends. Currently have 400 + - acres that could be made. Won't be able to fill some orders, and have given notice to those customers. Some folks still think they need to dicker on price. There's no "dickering" on my end, as all hay yet to be made already has been spoken for. Hoping for a weather break next week. Stay tuned.....


----------



## JD3430

endrow said:


> I was 14 years old and remember hurricane Agnes like it was yesterday. All local towns in the area here have the rail road running through it And a Creek , And A dam. Many dams burst. Lots of history was lost in this area during Agnes


I remember cattle in our yard from neighboring farms that flooded. They were seeking high ground. Some were stuck in swamps and low areas and drowned. I was very young.


----------



## Hayman1

Since we are going down memory lane, you two are making me feel old. I was out of college and working in Prince Wm Co Va. Flooding on Bull Run (yes, where the ladies and gents in washington came to see the Rebs get beat  ) hammered the city of Manassas. Many relatively new houses had water up to the eves. After the water went down, people piled their entire life on the street and we had to find and open a new landfill in 2 hrs to haul it to. Tragic losses but not that many lives. Took a long time to recover and hard to fathom when you walk over the bridge where some of the worst fighting took place and look down at Bull Run. What we had to arrange in a day with common sense but no "protocols" made me laugh when I went through countless training programs funded by the 9-11 grants. Some of those trainers and their plans couldn't crawl out of a wet paper bag on a good day. Stuff changes so fast in those situations you have to be able to think clearly on your feet. Recalling that period in my life makes me feel for the folks that have been repeatedly flooded on the Mississippi river and its tribs


----------



## r82230

Well I'm done for the season it seems (got a little more than 50% of my hay ground's 4th cutting off), started winterizing the equipment even. But thought I would post some pictures of the last of this year's 4th cutting I got off a week or so ago. There is a saying something about being good or lucky, I was lucky with this last batch of 4th cutting it seems. I don't think I can repeat the success, nor have I ever been this successful on quality EVER (and I have a LOT of hay seasons under my belt ).

This what it looks like:





  








Hay 4th 1 2019




__
r82230


__
Sep 30, 2019











  








Hay 4th 2 2019




__
r82230


__
Sep 30, 2019











  








Hay 4th 3 2019




__
r82230


__
Sep 30, 2019











  








Hay 4th 4 2019




__
r82230


__
Sep 30, 2019








The mouse hole in the last picture is from one of the core samples I took, the previous batch of 4th cutting came back at just under 20%, so I thought this batch would beat it and I was right. Amazing what can be done with shorter hay, grass just starting to grow, 3 days of almost perfect weather and light dews. All though it was baled a little drier than I like (darn day job).





  








Hay 4th 5 2019




__
r82230


__
Sep 30, 2019








The plan is to sell it through a local feed store at $12 a bale. Which would be cheaper than the alfalfa cubes, that are at 15%+ protein and sell at $14 for 50#.

The yield was down from normal to about 15 bales (750#) an acre, but the quality (at least for MY area) is outstanding.

As mentioned you can be good or lucky, I got lucky I do believe, but it gives me a new target to shoot for NEXT year.

Larry

PS my best RFV in the past was just under 130 and I should have ran this test for a RFQ also.


----------



## Hayman1

r82230 said:


> Well I'm done for the season it seems (got a little more than 50% of my hay ground's 4th cutting off), started winterizing the equipment even. But thought I would post some pictures of the last of this year's 4th cutting I got off a week or so ago. There is a saying something about being good or lucky, I was lucky with this last batch of 4th cutting it seems. I don't think I can repeat the success, nor have I ever been this successful on quality EVER (and I have a LOT of hay seasons under my belt ).
> 
> This what it looks like:
> 
> The mouse hole in the last picture is from one of the core samples I took, the previous batch of 4th cutting came back at just under 20%, so I thought this batch would beat it and I was right. Amazing what can be done with shorter hay, grass just starting to grow, 3 days of almost perfect weather and light dews. All though it was baled a little drier than I like (darn day job).
> 
> The plan is to sell it through a local feed store at $12 a bale. Which would be cheaper than the alfalfa cubes, that are at 15%+ protein and sell at $14 for 50#.
> 
> The yield was down from normal to about 15 bales (750#) an acre, but the quality (at least for MY area) is outstanding.
> 
> As mentioned you can be good or lucky, I got lucky I do believe, but it gives me a new target to shoot for NEXT year.
> 
> Larry
> 
> PS my best RFV in the past was just under 130 and I should have ran this test for a RFQ also.


Larry, just out of curiosity, what did you figure your cost is per bale? I am assuming that you did not have any fertilizer/topdressing cost. do you spray between cuttings? What is the % og?


----------



## r82230

Hayman1 said:


> Larry, just out of curiosity, what did you figure your cost is per bale? I am assuming that you did not have any fertilizer/topdressing cost. do you spray between cuttings? What is the % og?


According to my spreadsheet cost to produce ss bale $3.21 for this 4th cutting (might be 10-20 cents higher, with one extra raking taking place that I didn't put into equation). Either way profitable IMHO.

In this cost of production, is $106 per acre fertilizer cost this year (includes custom application rate). My spreadsheet includes cost of planting (seed, tillage, etc.) and liming (pro-rated over number of years).

% of OG, probably 50%. I don't plant OG (it self invades in MY area). The field this hay came off of was straight seeded to alfalfa Aug 2013 (5th year in production). 1st, 2nd and 3rd cuttings were closer to only 25% OG (or less). I have been dry since early July, final got around 3/4's inch of rain early September and OG took off, that's why you are seeing a lot in this cutting. Probably only 2-3 weeks worth of growth (hence helping the CP). The rain was too late to impact the alfalfa as much.

I should have scouted (and sprayed) this year for leaf hoppers (they tore up 3rd cutting), but with given dry conditions I didn't think it would have been cost effective to do so. This particular field had leaf hopper resistant variety of alfalfa., 3rd cutting was closer to 30 bales per acre.

BTW, I only fertilize once per year, right after taking 1st cutting.

Larry

PS might just have to 'borrow' a little something from ya, and call this hay "Gourmet Horse Hay"


----------



## Hayman1

it does look nice. We just can't grow much without adding N as topdressing for post first cutting hay and you are getting the n from the alfalfa. I might have to start re-thinking alfalfa mix but with our high temps in the summer and high humidity, really hard here to make that bodacious looking leafy alfalfa bales you posted pics of earlier in the year.


----------



## r82230

Hayman1 said:


> it does look nice. We just can't grow much without adding N as topdressing for post first cutting hay and you are getting the n from the alfalfa. I might have to start re-thinking alfalfa mix but with our high temps in the summer and high humidity, really hard here to make that bodacious looking leafy alfalfa bales you posted pics of earlier in the year.


Same field, just was 3rd cutting and dry, so grasses almost non-existent verses 4th. Like I said, got some rain, cooler weather so the grasses grew. Might be hard to believe, but &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; it happens in MY area.

Cutting 3rd





  








2019 08 Cutting




__
r82230


__
Aug 12, 2019








What 4th looks like





  








Hay 4th 4 2019




__
r82230


__
Sep 30, 2019








Larry


----------



## Tx Jim

r82230

May I ask what type & amount of fert you apply in your 1 time application for $106 per acre? Surely you heard the old saying ""curiosity killed the cat""?


----------



## r82230

Tx Jim said:


> r82230
> May I ask what type & amount of fert you apply in your 1 time application for $106 per acre? Surely you heard the old saying ""curiosity killed the cat""?


Proprietary information...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. na, just yanking your chain a little Jim. Based off my soil tests and expected amount of crop removal (once I got my fertility built back up). I used a lot of information and insight from the great folks here on HT (a little shout-out to VHaby, suggest watching his pinned video ), some from ag colleges and other sources (Hesston & New Holland have some stuff that come to mind).

I fertilize for a goal of 4 ton DM, removal, using the formula 48-50# of potash and 8-10# phos removal per ton (actual # of product). Therefore I should need to apply 192-200# of K and 32-40# Phos in theory. So I put on 320# potash (192# actual), 80# Phos (43# if they use MAP and 38# with DAP). I also put on 50# of AMS (for the sulfur, gives me about >5# per acre) along with 2# of boron per acre (the N gets used by the volunteer OG is my thinking). This year (IIRC) they charged $6 an acre, using an air spreader (claim it's more accurate). Anyway, the spread product is (if using MAP) 4.2 - 9-2 - 42.7 - 1.2 (or 4-9-43-1, N-Ph-K-S).

Hope this helps, but more likely clear as mud.

Larry


----------



## IH 1586

Did a quick wiring job to see how the 4430 handled the baler. Hydraulics leaves some to be desired but works better than 4040.

Grew some open pollinated corn for the wife to decorate and diversify our business. Planted a whole half acre. Started picking the ears and decided to mess around with my uncles chopper since I guess I don't have enough to do. Has not been used since 2004. I'm sure our girls will enjoy the results.

Only 2 varieties. Was not able to plant until the end of June so avoided the 100+ day varieties.


----------



## Tx Jim

r82230

Thanks for reply & fert info. Are you going reach your 4 ton per acre DM goal? If so your fert cost per ton won't be bad at all.

Thanks again,Jim


----------



## Tx Jim

IH 1586

Now you need to change your handle to JD 4430!!! LOL May I ask what breed are your cows? Yes they look happy.

Thanks,Jim


----------



## IH 1586

Tx Jim said:


> IH 1586
> 
> Now you need to change your handle to JD 4430!!! LOL May I ask what breed are your cows? Yes they look happy.
> 
> Thanks,Jim


I know. Attempted to at least change the picture but it did not take. Still have the 15 so it's still relevant. lol

The larger multi colored "brown/black/white/" are jerseys and the solid colored "black red and dun" are dexters


----------



## Tx Jim

I thought some of your cows had some Jersey influence. In my youth it was so exhilarating to wake up way before sunrise to go out and milk my families Jersey cow before getting on school bus. Which of the 2 tractors do you think is more operator friendly?


----------



## r82230

Tx Jim said:


> Are you going reach your 4 ton per acre DM goal? If so your fert cost per ton won't be bad at all.
> Thanks again,Jim


No, not this year, lack of rain since July 1 effected the 3rd & 4th cuttings and I only got 3 cuttings off about 45% of my hay ground. So my per acre yield across the total hay ground was about 3.4 tons per acre as DM, just over 4 tons per acre (TPA) as harvested, using a 15% moisture as an average.

One if the fields (pictures in previous post of the 3rd and 4th cutting), did yield 4.165 TPA DM and 4.90 TPA as harvested per acre, at 15% average moisture.

I think that with the right weather conditions, I'm getting close (if not already there) to plateauing with production numbers on my ground, being it is lighter soils. Basically, I'm on sandy/loam soil that sits on top of a gravel pile. My CECs run around 6-7 on my soil tests.

Larry


----------



## IH 1586

Tx Jim said:


> I thought some of your cows had some Jersey influence. In my youth it was so exhilarating to wake up way before sunrise to go out and milk my families Jersey cow before getting on school bus. Which of the 2 tractors do you think is more operator friendly?


Going to breed the lighter jersey for freshing next October so I can milk through the winter. Guess I miss it. Lol. Between the ih and JD? JD always has been and always will be. I have yet to run anything else that is as comfortable and have controls where I need them.

Hope I didn't just rile up a hornets nest.


----------



## Hayman1

IH 1586 said:


> Going to breed the lighter jersey for freshing next October so I can milk through the winter. Guess I miss it. Lol. Between the ih and JD? JD always has been and always will be. I have yet to run anything else that is as comfortable and have controls where I need them.
> 
> Hope I didn't just rile up a hornets nest.


Guess it's past time to change your handle to a greener shade


----------



## Vol

IH 1586 said:


> I have yet to run anything else that is as comfortable and have controls where I need them.


I know the feeling. Many of their tractors are just really good in a lot of ways.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Started raking and baling canola this morning


----------



## bool

Wow! Here is it only just dry enough to spread urea on my silage and hay paddocks today.

Roger


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Different world north of the Murray Roger. I spread urea on 400ac of oats early August. We would be lucky to have had an inch in total since. Most crops have been hanging on only because it hasnt been hot. Till today....anyone who hasn't cut will be looking at light yeild and pinched grain. There was so much potential for a strong harvest. Just needed some spring rain to finish it. Only upside from a dairy farming point of view is that hay will be plentiful and a lot cheaper than last year.

And for those in the states, I am talking winter wheat, some barley and oilseed canola as hay.


----------



## bool

I hope you get as good a harvest as possible in the circumstances.

Moyne Shire (where I live) has just handed back $1 million in Federal Government drought funding (eligibility calculated using old rainfall data) because we are not in drought. I'm proud of them.

Roger


----------



## Hayjosh

IH 1586 said:


> Going to breed the lighter jersey for freshing next October so I can milk through the winter. Guess I miss it. Lol. Between the ih and JD? JD always has been and always will be. I have yet to run anything else that is as comfortable and have controls where I need them.
> 
> Hope I didn't just rile up a hornets nest.


 I have $10,000 that is fighting hard to crawl out of my pocket so it can get my grandpa's 3900 hr mint 4430, but I've got a really tight grip on it! My heart wants it, my mind says it's unjustifiably too much tractor for all the more I do and uses way more fuel than the smaller tractors use that I could easily get by with.


----------



## Aaroncboo

I'm under the impression that you will always have the opportunity to make more money. Won't always have the opportunity to buy something sentimental... I've let go a few things that I kick myself for not doing then. Especially when it goes to someone who doesn't appreciate it the way I will... That tractor will last longer than the money. Sorry for stirring the pot...


----------



## bool

You might grow your operation into the tractor. I remember buying a JD 2130 with 1272 hours on it 30 years ago. It was too much tractor for my needs at the time but now I have more land and bigger tractors, yet that 2130 is probably the last tractor I would ever sell.

Roger


----------



## VA Haymaker

Hayjosh said:


> I have $10,000 that is fighting hard to crawl out of my pocket so it can get my grandpa's 3900 hr mint 4430, but I've got a really tight grip on it! My heart wants it, my mind says it's unjustifiably too much tractor for all the more I do and uses way more fuel than the smaller tractors use that I could easily get by with.


I would not hesitate to buy that tractor. A known machine and low hours. Regarding its size, I bought a MF 1105 this spring and while it is a large tractor physically and in hp - especially compared to our other tractors, it has been a great addition. It is very nimble, long wheel base and wheels widened out, along with its weight makes for a very comfortable and smooth riding tractor. It has the hp to realize our Krone mower conditioner's potential and weight to bring our loaded kicker wagons off our hills without being pushed to the bottom. I drove a friend's 4430 before buying the MF and think you'd be very happy with the JD as it shares the same characteristics. A/C'd cab is nice and visibility is great. 4430 would be same. Next year, I plan on running the baler some with the MF.

IMHO - if you pass on the JD, you'll regret it.

Good luck,
Bill


----------



## RockyHill

Hayjosh said:


> I have $10,000 that is fighting hard to crawl out of my pocket so it can get my grandpa's 3900 hr mint 4430, but I've got a really tight grip on it! My heart wants it, my mind says it's unjustifiably too much tractor for all the more I do and uses way more fuel than the smaller tractors use that I could easily get by with.


Gee, have you forgotten already? Tractors are a good investment; it was your grandpa's; the low hours; the mint condition; will probably need a bigger tractor in the future; it might help your neighbors; don't settle for 'just getting by"; you would probably regret it if it got out of the family; it's a John Deere; did I mention good investment

Shelia


----------



## Hayjosh

Y'all are very bad influences 

Since this IS a pics thread, check it out...(quite dusty from sitting in the machine shed for years)


----------



## Tx Jim

Tractor looks very nice for it's age. I remember selling NEW 4430's. The SGB was a vast improvement over older cabs. $10,000 is a great price more like a STEAL for that low hr 4430.


----------



## TJ Hendren

With some soap, water, and elbow grease, it will almost look like it did when your grandpa took delivery of it. Then if you get to regretting it, that 10k plus some can crawl back into your pocket. A cherry 4430 man oh man.


----------



## IH 1586

Hayjosh said:


> I have $10,000 that is fighting hard to crawl out of my pocket so it can get my grandpa's 3900 hr mint 4430, but I've got a really tight grip on it! My heart wants it, my mind says it's unjustifiably too much tractor for all the more I do and uses way more fuel than the smaller tractors use that I could easily get by with.


Damn, what are you waiting for. 1 it's family, 2 the price is good, 3 low hours...do I need to go on. The one I purchased was unknown with several issues noticeable and 9100 hrs, got it for $9600. Have about $1000 into it and only have a couple known issues left. When I had my auction the only tractor I hung onto was the 4040 purchased new by my Grandpa. In no way will it ever leave. Now I keep my eyes open to find the 2440 I did let go.

Don't know hp requirements for your operation but a 44 not terribly large for hay and gives you the opportunity to purchase something you would otherwise pass on due to being to large or grow into in the future.

I found it uses just a bit less fuel than the 4040 and as an extreme example the reason for the IH was the disks were just a bit to big for the 4040 so purchased the IH which was way to big however it made tillage quite enjoyable as I was no longer fighting the weight. Floated through wet spots, no downshifting, and used a lot less fuel. It is also the main tractor for the round bale wagon.


----------



## Farmerbrown2

I see no way you can go wrong buying that tractor for $10 k . It’s pretty hard to have to many tractors.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Hayjosh said:


> Y'all are very bad influences


You're getting sound advice here, so that makes everyone a good influence  . Not much better you could do with that $10K in terms of investments. If you're going to pass... I'd ship it to PA in a hot second.


----------



## Hayjosh

Grandpa bought that off the local dealership lot new, and believe it or not, watching him as a kid round bale with that tractor is what really got me into farming and haying. No doubt 10k is a bargain for that tractor, probably half what it's really worth. But my uncle had everything at the farm appraised and that's what it was appraised for. I really should get it, it's not like grandma really cares about the money and is something that could be paid over the course of several years. That tractor isn't going anywhere soon so there's no hurry.

Something I like about the cab aspect--we're hoping to have a little one running around here at some point so it allows them to ride with me. That's where I spent a lot of my time as a little kid.

It hasn't ran in probably close to 15-20 years I bet, and both batteries are no doubt bad, so he's never tried to start it again due to the cost of replacing both batteries when the tractor isn't going to be used otherwise. Is that a problem?

Guess I better password protect haytalk now so wife can't see it


----------



## JD3430

If it hasn't run in that many years, you could be looking at more than batteries.
I've seen some stuff start after sitting a while and other times it's more work than I thought.


----------



## IH 1586

Hayjosh said:


> Grandpa bought that off the local dealership lot new, and believe it or not, watching him as a kid round bale with that tractor is what really got me into farming and haying. No doubt 10k is a bargain for that tractor, probably half what it's really worth. But my uncle had everything at the farm appraised and that's what it was appraised for. I really should get it, it's not like grandma really cares about the money and is something that could be paid over the course of several years. That tractor isn't going anywhere soon so there's no hurry.
> 
> Something I like about the cab aspect--we're hoping to have a little one running around here at some point so it allows them to ride with me. That's where I spent a lot of my time as a little kid.
> 
> It hasn't ran in probably close to 15-20 years I bet, and both batteries are no doubt bad, so he's never tried to start it again due to the cost of replacing both batteries when the tractor isn't going to be used otherwise. Is that a problem?
> 
> Guess I better password protect haytalk now so wife can't see it


Are you in good with the family? Maybe assist with getting it running and use it some just to exercise it. Keep a battery tender on it to keep battery charged when not using. They may like the fact that it is running and cleaned up that the price may drop over the years.

I can't stop looking at those pictures. That's every car and tractor lovers dream to find a good specimen covered in dust waiting to be found.


----------



## bool

In some families the price would go up once you got it running. In which case you would pay the money now and take it home. It sounds like yours is not that kind of family.

In any case, that is a sensationally tidy tractor that any of us would be proud to have in our shed. Given how good it looks, I doubt there will be much problem getting it running.

Even though it seems too large for your needs, you will keep finding uses for it, quite apart from the "growing your operations into it" argument I have already made. Remove the duals, narrow the front axle a bit, and it will feel like a 100 hp tractor (but with a bit more grunt should you need it!).

Roger


----------



## Hayjosh

IH 1586 said:


> I can't stop looking at those pictures. That's every car and tractor lovers dream to find a good specimen covered in dust waiting to be found.


 I'm glad to know I'm not the only one 

My family is very close, regardless of which side of the family it is. I know some families have a lot of drama within the family, but I guess I'm blessed.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Canola baled. 218 tonne from 127 ac


----------



## stack em up

Not making hay today, but once beans are off, move into corn and that means baling cornstalks!

That's my dad, love him more than I could ever say. Riding around with me today he was saying "boy the roles are reversed. 30 years ago I was driving and you were my helper!" We are harvesting his 65th crop. He's 77 and started farming with grandpa by renting 30 acres when he was 12. He is "retired" but still runs the show. And I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

If I'm still going at 78 (30 to go). It would be my 70th hay season.


----------



## JD3430

23 4x5's loaded and ready to deliver some hay.


----------



## Tx Jim

JD3430

I've heard putting a rd bale on GN neck will earn you a ticket where I live. Do you take a load similar to the one in your photo on highways that have DOT truck scales?


----------



## Jimmy Bartlett

JD3430,
What length is that trailer & how do you like mega ramps? 
Jimmy


----------



## JD3430

Tx Jim said:


> JD3430
> I've heard putting a rd bale on GN neck will earn you a ticket where I live. Do you take a load similar to the one in your photo on highways that have DOT truck scales?


All the time!
I don't worry too much about the cops. Most cops hired within the last 10-15 years are more "social justice warriors" than the "hard ass" cops we had when I was younger. 
I had one young female cop pull me over and ask me "so what IS hay anyway"?


----------



## JD3430

Jimmy Bartlett said:


> JD3430,
> What length is that trailer & how do you like mega ramps?
> Jimmy


The deck is 30' long
Love the mega ramps. Makes hauling equipment so easy. 
It's been an excellent trailer
Much lighter than PJ and most others but incredibly strong.
Carries 10+ tons of hay without struggle


----------



## r82230

stack em up said:


> Not making hay today, but once beans are off, move into corn and that means baling cornstalks!


Stack, you don't combine beans on an angle at all? I was told that cutting on an angle distributes the wear across the cutter bar more even.

Larry


----------



## Hayjosh

r82230 said:


> Stack, you don't combine beans on an angle at all? I was told that cutting on an angle distributes the wear across the cutter bar more even.
> 
> Larry


In all the hundreds of thousands of acres of beans I've seen harvested in Iowa, I've never seen any harvested at an angle.


----------



## Uphayman

After 6 weeks of no cut, weather being a tad damp........10" in September, started cutting Sunday. Ted Monday,raked and baled half of the 65 yesterday, finished it up this afternoon. Second crop fescue. Perfect conditions......68°, 37% humidity, 15-20 SE winds, 100% sunshine. Snow in the forecast.


----------



## stack em up

r82230 said:


> Stack, you don't combine beans on an angle at all? I was told that cutting on an angle distributes the wear across the cutter bar more even.
> 
> Larry


I will cut 15" beans at an angle as they feed in more evenly, I run 30" beans straight on.


----------



## clowers

stack em up said:


> Not making hay today, but once beans are off, move into corn and that means baling cornstalks!
> 
> That's my dad, love him more than I could ever say. Riding around with me today he was saying "boy the roles are reversed. 30 years ago I was driving and you were my helper!" We are harvesting his 65th crop. He's 77 and started farming with grandpa by renting 30 acres when he was 12. He is "retired" but still runs the show. And I wouldn't have it any other way.


Share all the moments you can stack. Thats awesome!!!


----------



## swmnhay

Hayjosh said:


> In all the hundreds of thousands of acres of beans I've seen harvested in Iowa, I've never seen any harvested at an angle.


If it's wet like now you would see more cut at a angle then straight sure helps keep mud from dragging on the bar as any little dirt ridge caused by planter,sprayer ets is with the rows so going at angle will help keep bar clean.Rolling Beans has sure helped the cutter bar problems with dirt ridges and sense I've started rolling I go with the rows more often.


----------



## Gearclash

Hayjosh said:


> In all the hundreds of thousands of acres of beans I've seen harvested in Iowa, I've never seen any harvested at an angle.


Cutting at an angle is not uncommon here. I think one incentive to cut at an angle is it makes auto steer easier to utilize.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Raking winter wheat


----------



## bool

I wish I could afford one of those fancy rakes from Berrima in Deniliquin. Best I have seen.

Roger


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

It took me 38 years to earn it  Definitely worth the wait


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Finished a 95ac paddock at midnight


----------



## IH 1586

Baled 233 2nd cutting small squares yesterday. Not bad for October in this area. Really not anticipating anymore but not cleaning baler yet.

Still working on baleage with every weather opening. Hard to believe but looks like I will be taking 4th cutting off a couple of fields and our hay season did not start until July.


----------



## JD3430

IH 1586 said:


> Baled 233 2nd cutting small squares yesterday. Not bad for October in this area. Really not anticipating anymore but not cleaning baler yet.
> 
> Still working on baleage with every weather opening. Hard to believe but looks like I will be taking 4th cutting off a couple of fields and our hay season did not start until July.


I am so tempted to take another cutting, but I keep thinking the fuel/effort won't be worth a few more bales. However, I will be adding mushroom compost soon, so having a somewhat short crop length makes for a better outcome (longer grass gets matted down by compost)


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

What do you use if you run out of twine?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hay diddle diddle




----------



## Uphayman

Cut some beautiful 3rd crop alfalfa/OG yesterday. Hit it with the tedder today,will rake and bale tomorrow for baleage. Will be first attempt at baling rounds wet. Was offered use of a tube wrapper the other day. Weather has just been $#|% lately. So 3 day window is all I've got to work with. Solo this weekend, so if all goes right, with a little luck sprinkled in........hope to have 40 acres done 24 hours from now.


----------



## Vol

That is some beautiful mixture Monty. I would get it one way or another.....just too beautiful to let go. Good luck.

Regards, Mike


----------



## r82230

Well getting too late to make anymore hay , so I just have to try enjoying Mother Natures last beautiful show before the dreaded four letter word appears.





  








01




__
r82230


__
Oct 18, 2019











  








02




__
r82230


__
Oct 18, 2019











  








03




__
r82230


__
Oct 18, 2019











  








04




__
r82230


__
Oct 18, 2019











  








05




__
r82230


__
Oct 18, 2019








Another hard frost this morning, so more trees will putting out their finest colors soon.

The good news is I did get the 450+ GDD that the alfalfa needed, to help with winter survival (got 464 GDD according to local MSU site, close but good enough).

Larry


----------



## Hayman1

r82230 said:


> Well getting too late to make anymore hay , so I just have to try enjoying Mother Natures last beautiful show before the dreaded four letter word appears.
> 
> Another hard frost this morning, so more trees will putting out their finest colors soon.
> 
> The good news is I did get the 450+ GDD that the alfalfa needed, to help with winter survival (got 464 GDD according to local MSU site, close but good enough).
> 
> Larry


Nice Larry. No color to speak of here this year. It was too dry too long and many leaves just turned brown as trees shut down. Will be travelling south in the Appalachians to see step son in a couple of weeks so we may or may not get some color views on the trip.


----------



## Vol

Hayman1 said:


> Nice Larry. No color to speak of here this year. It was too dry too long and many leaves just turned brown as trees shut down. Will be travelling south in the Appalachians to see step son in a couple of weeks so we may or may not get some color views on the trip.


Some color East of the Appalachians this far South, but not much on the West slope. Like you mentioned, dry and brown.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Whole crop Winter wheat. Ended up with 563 tonnes.


----------



## VA Haymaker

Not my video, but IMHO, very good.

MF tractors raking and baling hay w/some drone footage.


----------



## cjsr8595

Its to cold here to make any hay unless you want to wrap it. We are done for the year and I'm starting to feed a little bit. Its been super super dry this summer, we've finally got a little rain and the burned up pastures are starting to turn green again.


----------



## r82230

A few more pictures, with a couple of 'before & after' kind of look.

A view from one of my fields, with 4th cutting raked, around Sept 18th





  








Sept 18 Oct 24




__
r82230


__
Oct 24, 2019








Roughly same spot this morning Oct 24th.





  








Oct 02




__
r82230


__
Oct 24, 2019








About a 180 degree view back at spot first two pictures where taken from.





  








Oct 24 01




__
r82230


__
Oct 24, 2019












  








Oct 24




__
r82230


__
Oct 24, 2019








A closer view of colors from picture #2 (orange tree in particular).




  








Oct 01




__
r82230


__
Oct 24, 2019








This one was taken from the front of my township hall, there is actually an expressway between me and trees (I-69), that's below grade.




  








08




__
r82230


__
Oct 24, 2019








I buddies corn field in the front of this one.




  








06




__
r82230


__
Oct 24, 2019








Another week or so, then a wet rain will destroy the fall beauty. :mellow:

Larry


----------



## IH 1586

My cousin's son running his dad and grandpa's old chopper. As my cousin said "so he appreciates what he has now"















Various pictures from the last to weeks of doing baleage. I can confidently say I am done this year. Last year it was 100+ acres still waiting to get done and it never happened.


----------



## VA Haymaker

Raking and baling some hay this past summer. This place on the farm is called Crown Hill. My wife does a nice job with the camcorder work IMHO. Some of the hay wagons in this video are in need of some repair, but get the job done. They are on my round-to-it list for the winter...


----------



## Farmerbrown2

IH1586

We had a JD 34 chopper pulled with the JD 4020 . We had dump trailers with with a Papec table blower belt driven off Farmall F30 or Farmall C . Later on dad found an IH 56 blower and IH 51 Forage wagon . I thought we where big stuff filling our 12 by 36 silo. Good memories there man.


----------



## broadriverhay

Just random pictures of my field.


----------



## Vol

Looking good Henry.....nice and neat, cleanly mowed fields. What's your heelers name?

Regards, Mike


----------



## broadriverhay

Thanks .Heeler’s name is Bindi.


----------



## Uphayman

Guess I didn't get the memo that it's to late to make hay. Attempting to play catch up after a record wet fall. Dropped 100+ acres of fescue and orchard grass last Tuesday,Wednesday. Hit the heavier grass with a tedder. Raked and baled both Saturday and this afternoon. These rounds are headed to north central Wisconsin, where they will inline wrap them. Tomorrow we hope to finish the last 50 acres, as 4-8" of the white stuff is scheduled to hit late Monday night. Nice.......hopefully Snodgrass changes his mind with our forecast. What I find amazing.......is how the hay holds its color this time of year.


----------



## Hayman1

Uphayman said:


> Guess I didn't get the memo that it's to late to make hay. Attempting to play catch up after a record wet fall. Dropped 100+ acres of fescue and orchard grass last Tuesday,Wednesday. Hit the heavier grass with a tedder. Raked and baled both Saturday and this afternoon. These rounds are headed to north central Wisconsin, where they will inline wrap them. Tomorrow we hope to finish the last 50 acres, as 4-8" of the white stuff is scheduled to hit late Monday night. Nice.......hopefully Snodgrass changes his mind with our forecast. What I find amazing.......is how the hay holds its color this time of year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0077.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0070.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0079.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0082.jpg


Nice!


----------



## Vol

Looking good Monty. That dark green is beautiful.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

https://d1hu4133i4rt3z.cloudfront.net/attachments/841/841907-45884ce72575f7612f0c49e9a32567d7.jpg

700 ac of wheaten hay raked in 31 hours virtually non stop


----------



## Uphayman

Follow up on the late hay making.....left at at 4:30 a.m. for 4 hour round trip. Getting off loaded ,and bales going directly to wrapper. Chase home, finish up animal chores, start raking followed right behind with baler. 3 hours and 70+ rounds later, no windrows down. Relief. Snodgrass was right of course........3" of the white stuff this morning.
View attachment 82192
View attachment 82194
View attachment 82196
View attachment 82198
View attachment 82200


----------



## Uphayman

Snow on the dish must produce carbon copies ???


----------



## swmnhay

Uphayman said:


> Snow on the dish must produce carbon copies ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0103.jpg


its probably on this site,we get a lot of double posts.But I think that's the first triple.I deleted two of them but looks like your pics disappeared doing so.You may want to repost them.


----------



## r82230

Went out to get a couple of RB that have been outside to feed the cows last night and this is what I find. This hay was baled June 20th, cut the 18th of this year.

It is amazing on the maturity of OG seed and how it grows like a weed HERE and some of guys have to work hard to get OG established in other areas of the country.

I was finishing 1st cutting, by June 22nd this year, where most of the guys around me were just getting started or hadn't started yet. So you can imagine the 'seeding' of OG that happens in THEIR hay fields (let alone the drop in quality). This hay tested out at 13.97% protein, the lowest test I had this year (probably 50/50 OG/alfalfa). Seems OG drops protein fast in MY area, once it reaches maturity.

Larry


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

So, the 700 ac of wheaten hay. I got asked by there baling contractor if I could help out, as he has massive amounts of work to do everywhere.(theres supposed to be a fairly large rain event this weekend) So we had 3 4x3 massey's going since Sunday night, finished up this morning (Wednesday for Aus) dont know what the total was as I left them to finish it up at 7.30am and went home to try and knock off some of my own. But I did 680 total . 210 from 3.30am then 259 of lucerne/oats/Italian ryegrass/shaftal clover mix in 4 hours at home. Still got 60ac to go.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

This was some of mine from this morning. We have had a terrible spring for curing hay. Consequently the regrowth has meant that the moisture levels required crop saver, as fresh shoots of lucerne were being picked up as well as the dampness on the bottom of the rows. Yet the cereal I was baling the last few days was hardly registering on the hay boss moisture meter.


----------



## Gearclash

On the last few laps of the bean straw baling race.









60 feet of bean straw in one windrow, 2 combine windrows raked together. This was the last of a quarter section (160 acre nominal). I raked and baled by myself, got to the field about 1:30 PM, finished about 1:30 AM.


----------



## Eastfreo

Been a while since I have logged in but just finished our hay and silage here in south west Australia. During it my son just turned 12 and officially started raking. It was the age my dad got me started so Jamie (my son) was adamant he had to have the day off school so he could start on his birthday.

So we started the day with me sending the message he wasn't going to school because he was helping (no point in lying as everyone would know) and off he went.

I was baling and he was raking (with some help from Mat to start).

Best father son day ever. He got tired after half a day and then he joined me while I was baling.

In Australia we have a malt chocolate drink called Milo and his face in the photo drinking it says it all.


----------



## Trotwood2955

Sounds like a day you both will never forget. Congrats!


----------



## r82230

Eastfreo said:


> Best father son day ever. He got tired after half a day and then he joined me while I was baling.
> 
> In Australia we have a malt chocolate drink called Milo and his face in the photo drinking it says it all.


Ah, the day you both might not forget. 

Larry


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Good stuff, mine have done the odd bit with me, but the stinking xbox is soooooooo much more important..... Your bloke has it pretty easy.... I started on a 240 fergie with a 525 massey roller bar rake at the age of 8....


----------



## JD3430

Neat having an Aussie contingent on HT. I like other perspectives and seeing what others do in other parts of the world.
But one thing we all share is the love of our children and spending time with them


----------



## JD3430

Started top dressing my fields with our amazing and free mushroom soil. I rented this new Hagedorn Spreader for a few weeks.

Caught a quick shot of a nice little buck on the driveway out


----------



## Gearclash

New one for me. A small area of mile long rows. Raking acres per hour was phenomenal there.









This is a rare piece of ground for out area, one whole section (640 acres nominal) that has one owner. It was all in corn this year, and it all needs to be baled.


----------



## swmnhay

Gearclash said:


> New one for me. A small area of mile long rows. Raking acres per hour was phenomenal there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0C7609E3-B36F-4B3E-B330-A68A7F071BF9.jpeg
> 
> This is a rare piece of ground for out area, one whole section (640 acres nominal) that has one owner. It was all in corn this year, and it all needs to be baled.


20" rows?


----------



## swmnhay

Baling in very poor conditions,Customer said Bale!


----------



## Gearclash

swmnhay said:


> 20" rows?


Affirmative.

Your pictures reminds me of the year I couldn't keep the caster wheels turning on my Vermeer rake because of mud build up.


----------



## swmnhay

Gearclash said:


> Affirmative.
> 
> Your pictures reminds me of the year I couldn't keep the caster wheels turning on my Vermeer rake because of mud build up.


Them wheels are supposed to turn?I thought they slid in field mode,lol


----------



## Aaroncboo

Snagged this picture while feeding the cows.


----------



## Josh in WNY

swmnhay said:


> Baling in very poor conditions,Customer said Bale!


I hope you're getting paid by the ton... all that extra weight might make it worth it.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

2nd cut lucerne.


----------



## Gearclash

If Cy gets the dirty baler award can I get the dirty rake award? Mudded some stalks into windrow this evening, hoping we can bale on Monday. Could be the end of stalk baling for a while. Sure hope things dry up yet this year. No where near done baling.


----------



## Hayjosh

Gearclash said:


> If Cy gets the dirty baler award can I get the dirty rake award? Mudded some stalks into windrow this evening, hoping we can bale on Monday. Could be the end of stalk baling for a while. Sure hope things dry up yet this year. No where near done baling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E062C2E1-9338-4808-AE10-FCD984A7E98B.jpeg


From your pictures there is no mistaking you're in Iowa.


----------



## endrow

Take in some 3rd cutting alfalfa orchard grass mix to local auction. Being sold on auction in Lancaster' county Pennsylvania. Picture does not do it any Justice the colors did not come out right with really nice stuff.. Wondered how straw is selling in your area because it dropped off here?


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Baling last bit of 2nd cut lucerne. 1420 pound average bale weight. This coming week will be a bit warm here so will have to wait to irrigate the stand. Expecting 4 days so far above 107°f and up to 113°f will be up to 120°f in some areas.


----------



## Vol

Hay diddle diddle said:


> 20191214_091710.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20191214_091738.jpg
> 
> Baling last bit of 2nd cut lucerne. 1420 pound average bale weight. This coming week will be a bit warm here so will have to wait to irrigate the stand. Expecting 4 days so far above 107°f and up to 113°f will be up to 120°f in some areas.


Triple digits will parch the land in a hurry. We hit them here occasionally......and it's never a good thing.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayjosh

Snapped some pics earlier this summer from the Loess Hills of SW Iowa where I grew up, this was at Little Sioux.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Vol said:


> Triple digits will parch the land in a hurry. We hit them here occasionally......and it's never a good thing.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Happens here every year at some point... not normally that long or early. 2 years ago had 11 days straight over 100....that was a bit rugged.


----------



## endrow

Hay Auction at New Holland


----------



## Vol

Hay diddle diddle said:


> Happens here every year at some point... not normally that long or early. 2 years ago had 11 days straight over 100....that was a bit rugged.


Back in the late Eighties we had 10 straight days 100 or more in the month of August.

Regards, Mike


----------



## paoutdoorsman

endrow said:


> Hay Auction at New Holland


Looks like primarily big squares there today. How was it selling?


----------



## VA Haymaker

Hayjosh said:


> Snapped some pics earlier this summer from the Loess Hills of SW Iowa where I grew up, this was at Little Sioux.


Beautiful!


----------



## endrow

paoutdoorsman said:


> Looks like primarily big squares there today. How was it selling?


Hay is strong but not quite as high as it was at thanksgiving. By ton it topped out at around $400 . Any thing sound will do at least $300. Even bottom end cattle hay will do $220 to $300..... Bedding is down,, IT was too high so guys ran all over to buy bedding to haul to auction and turn profit and also LOTS AND LOTS

of corn fodder baled here the week before thanksgiving . Straw is @$175... Corn and bean stalks are @ $110 if it was baled dry and if it was baled wet $75 &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..Endrow was lucky he sold his all his corn fodder for $180 but he has quite a bit of wheat straw to sell yet . thankfully he sold the barley , rye and oats straw before the price dropped.


----------



## endrow

endrow said:


> Hay Auction at New Holland


I took these pictures all standing at the same spot . Old school town turn one way Livestock barn which is one square block under roof . today selling horses, hogs , cattle , sheep and goats . turn other way hay sale . behind me flea market and produce and to the right equipment dealer and beside him is the feed mill . 2.5 blocks to the west New Holland plant building balers &#8230;&#8230;..Should have said that earlier maybe the pix would have made sense


----------



## clowers

Hayjosh said:


> Snapped some pics earlier this summer from the Loess Hills of SW Iowa where I grew up, this was at Little Sioux.


Really beautiful pictures Josh. Thanks for sharing those

Scott


----------



## Troy Farmer

endrow said:


> Hay is strong but not quite as high as it was at thanksgiving. By ton it topped out at around $400 . Any thing sound will do at least $300. Even bottom end cattle hay will do $220 to $300..... Bedding is down,, IT was too high so guys ran all over to buy bedding to haul to auction and turn profit and also LOTS AND LOTS
> 
> of corn fodder baled here the week before thanksgiving . Straw is @$175... Corn and bean stalks are @ $110 if it was baled dry and if it was baled wet $75 &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..Endrow was lucky he sold his all his corn fodder for $180 but he has quite a bit of wheat straw to sell yet . thankfully he sold the barley , rye and oats straw before the price dropped.


I wish I could sale my hay in PA.


----------



## endrow

Troy Farmer said:


> I wish I could sale my hay in PA.


So do a lot of other people,, and they will,, and that is why these high prices wont last ,,and I did not expect them to


----------



## JD3430

endrow said:


> Hay is strong but not quite as high as it was at thanksgiving. By ton it topped out at around $400 . Any thing sound will do at least $300. Even bottom end cattle hay will do $220 to $300..... Bedding is down,, IT was too high so guys ran all over to buy bedding to haul to auction and turn profit and also LOTS AND LOTS
> of corn fodder baled here the week before thanksgiving . Straw is @$175... Corn and bean stalks are @ $110 if it was baled dry and if it was baled wet $75 &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..Endrow was lucky he sold his all his corn fodder for $180 but he has quite a bit of wheat straw to sell yet . thankfully he sold the barley , rye and oats straw before the price dropped.


Incredible prices! 
Are those prices what you saw for that particular auction? Or prices in PA in general? I'm only getting about $200-$250/ton on round bales of cow hay delivered locally (short haul < 20 miles)


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Vol said:


> Triple digits will parch the land in a hurry. We hit them here occasionally......and it's never a good thing.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Hit 117°f here today....


----------



## Vol

That is insane. Devastating.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Aussiemac

Very hot and dry here in northern Aus at the moment. We thought the rains were coming for sure by now. Anyway beggars can’t be choosers so we scrounged up a few hundred bales of good pangola off the farm headlands. Give the cows something for the next couple weeks. About 150 bales per acre. Shame we need it, you could pretty much name your price for decent hay here at the moment.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

North of the state of South Australia got to 122°f yesterday. Day before at the Birdsville pub in far western Queensland on the edge of the Simpson desert it got to 130°f.......be a tragedy if the pub ran out of cold beer...


----------



## Aussiemac

We’ve only managed 105f the last week or two up in north qld. But partner that with 90% humidity and it feels hotter than it is.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Bit of 3rd cutting lucerne.


----------



## Jimmy Bartlett

The auto steer looks great! Can you make a full turn with the swing arm at headlands on three swaths or are you working the field in lands?


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

No. Need 6 rows to cut up and back. Because they are flood irrigation bays, they have banks (these ones are a bit over 62m ) so I cut up one side of the bay and down the other. I use coverage mapping rather than AB lines as the banks were put in pre GPS , so are not perfectly square.


----------



## endrow

Different picture here 17ﾟ this morning And spreading fertilizer on the Alfalfa orchard grass mixed stands


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

endrow said:


> Different picture here 17ﾟ this morning And spreading fertilizer on the Alfalfa orchard grass mixed stands


Pardon my ignorance.....But doesnt driving on the grass when its icy cause it to die off? Second ignorant point, why do you spread fert now when its dormant?


----------



## endrow

Hay diddle diddle said:


> Pardon my ignorance.....But doesnt driving on the grass when its icy cause it to die off? Second ignorant point, why do you spread fert now when its dormant?


 I do not think the wheel marks will be detrimental at this point But if we were in a semi dormant stage I would be concerned but I believe everything's fully dormant here froze hard so it's no worry. The fertilizing I am doing now I wished I would have done several weeks ago Soon after the last cutting. I am focusing on at this point Having the potash levels Proper for the alfalfa In the 2020 growing season


----------



## JD3430

endrow said:


> I do not think the wheel marks will be detrimental at this point But if we were in a semi dormant stage I would be concerned but I believe everything's fully dormant here froze hard so it's no worry. The fertilizing I am doing now I wished I would have done several weeks ago Soon after the last cutting. I am focusing on at this point Having the potash levels Proper for the alfalfa In the 2020 growing season


Endrow is that a ground driven spreader with pto driven spinners? Found one for sale in South Jersey pretty affordable. Some of it is stainless steel. Is the one you're using a rental or do you own it? 
Do you pull with truck to get it filled at local fertilizer dealer? Or have it delivered to farm? Was thinking of buying a used cart. Didn't appear to be a big maintenance headache. What's your take?


----------



## endrow

It is Chandler.. Ground driven Web PTO spinner, Owned by the fertilizer dealer .


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Recon I might win last hay of 2019.....


----------



## endrow

Happy new years how many people have a new year's tradition here we eat pork and sauerkraut New Year's Day brings good luck


----------



## JD3430

endrow said:


> Happy new years how many people have a new year's tradition here we eat pork and sauerkraut New Year's Day brings good luck


That was a PA Dutch tradition, right? 
We used to do that, too.
Never much cared for either pork or sauerkraut. I like scrapple and eggs, though. Lol


----------



## Troy Farmer

Here in the south we will eat pork, black eyed peas and collards. Oh, and cornbread too.


----------



## Hayman1

Troy Farmer said:


> Here in the south we will eat pork, black eyed peas and collards. Oh, and cornbread too.


That's a staple weekly meal for us here in Va


----------



## endrow

Took cattle the auction on New Year's Day ,guy down there was talking about cutting onions on New Year's Eve to predict the weather For next year anybody ever hear that


----------



## Aaroncboo

Should we start a 2020 pictures now lol?


----------



## Aaroncboo

I guess this belongs here being as it was cut on Christmas Eve. After 150 years and five generations of being in my family I am the last one to cut this plot of ground... It was sold for a gas station. I do not own the land my parents do and they couldn't resist the offer. It was only five acres but it was part of the original Homestead. Kind of bittersweet knowing that I'm the last but I at least got to join my ancestors in it Planting and growing the same ground. This was the last stretch the field for the 2019 season


----------



## endrow

Oldest granddaughter receiving FFA Jacket at PA farm show


----------



## endrow

endrow said:


> Oldest granddaughter receiving FFA Jacket at PA farm show


There were protesters there with signage early am to protest this event . I heard they were able to keep them outside at front door ?


----------



## Ox76

What were they protesting? Farmers? The very people who put food in their sewer mouths?


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

I'm reminded of the bumper sticker that read - "Don't criticize farmers with your mouth full"


----------



## Ox76

And that reminds me of a bumper sticker: "Let those tree hugging bastards wipe with their hands."


----------



## Ranger518

Aaroncboo said:


> I guess this belongs here being as it was cut on Christmas Eve. After 150 years and five generations of being in my family I am the last one to cut this plot of ground... It was sold for a gas station. I do not own the land my parents do and they couldn't resist the offer. It was only five acres but it was part of the original Homestead. Kind of bittersweet knowing that I'm the last but I at least got to join my ancestors in it Planting and growing the same ground. This was the last stretch the field for the 2019 season


Frame it!!


----------



## Aaroncboo

That's not a bad idea


----------



## endrow

Taking the 1st bails out of an old 3 Bay ,stacked to the roof ,bank barn.


----------



## Ranger518

endrow said:


> Taking the 1st bails out of an old 3 Bay ,stacked to the roof ,bank barn.


I like the door set up on your barn so you mind showing a few better photos of it I have been thinking about doing something like that on my 40x60 barn with 3 20' openings on the side.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

I was just thinking the same thing. That's a really nice door re-do (with added overhang?) on a bank bank barn.


----------



## endrow

Ranger518 said:


> I like the door set up on your barn so you mind showing a few better photos of it I have been thinking about doing something like that on my 40x60 barn with 3 20' openings on the side.


ok


----------



## Gearclash

Taken in 2019 in a field of oat hay. Main subject is a multi year crop.


----------



## Vol

Gearclash said:


> Taken in 2019 in a field of oat hay. Main subject is a multi year crop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 09DDCB03-8BBD-4A24-BA33-C7E9966F9107.jpeg


That is an absolutely precious pic Neil. You need to enter that in an Ag photo contest. Just absolutely beautiful background and contrast.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1

Vol said:


> That is an absolutely precious pic Neil. You need to enter that in an Ag photo contest. Just absolutely beautiful background and contrast.
> 
> Regards, Mike


DItto. Really great pic


----------

